# A man's drink



## Broken at 20

So, I recently turned 21! The legal drinking age! Score! 

But since I went to community college, and didn't get into the party scene there or in high school that much, I don't really know much about alcohol or drinking. I have no idea what my tolerance level is either. But I figure I can learn that as I go. 


I know it is unacceptable, or at least I've heard it is, for guys to order fruity drinks, and light beer. 
But beyond that, I don't really know anything. 

So I was just looking for what is considered acceptable to drink? 
And what is good? So far, most of what I have tried has tasted like crap, or vinegar. Especially that whiskey. Surprising how 1.5 oz. of liquid can feel like hot liquid metal going down.

So in a nut shell,
What is good and acceptable? I am playing catchup with most of my friends.


----------



## Amplexor

Two fingers, Makers Mark. Neat


----------



## Hope1964

You can't go much wrong with beer. Although American beer can be kinda weak. Read up on the types of beer there are, sample the microbrewery fare, figure out what you like, and don't be afraid to go out on a limb - beer can be mixed with almost anything for some surprisingly good flavors!

For the hard stuff, start by tasting the liquor itself - if you don't like it neat, you won't like it much better with pop or other crap in it. Hubby and I like spiced rum, but you have to sample for yourself. And try different brand names - Capt Morgan Spiced tastes totally different than Oakheart or Redrum or Sailor Jerry. Or Capt Morgan Silver Spiced.


----------



## GTdad

Rye. In a dirty glass.


----------



## Thundarr

Drink whatever you want and don't back down from it when someone jabbs at you. My brother made fun of me for years for drinking wine but that's what I like.


----------



## chillymorn

how about this. you tried some and didn't like them.

now you know your not much into alcohol. not a big deal.if your friends jag you about just say hey I don't like it. and then find new friends.

I did the party thing its over rated. if you decide to drink please use moderation.


----------



## chillymorn

But when I do drink beer its a Dos Equis. stay thirsty my friend!

couldn't resist.


----------



## Enginerd

Single malt scotch is universally accepted as a real man's drink around the world. That or a good whiskey. Gentlemen Jack or Makers Mark are easy to sip. You can start with a decent micro beer if whiskey is too harsh. Hardly anyone likes the taste of alcohol at a first. You just tolerate it until it agrees with you and then you're in trouble like the rest of us. Vodka is the least damaging as far as hangovers are concerned and its an easy to drink. You can drink a vodka collins or martini and won't be looked down on by other men. Anytime you add a bunch of sugar when your drinking you are asking for trouble. Learn to drink things straight and you will be in much better control of your buzz.


----------



## anchorwatch

I agree with Chilly. Whether you drink or not it's up to you. All taste are different. Your's will be too. 

I enjoy Kentucky bourbon or a lighter Canadian whisky as my mood suits. No sweet stuff and just water on the side. But Saturday nights out with the Mrs, it's vodka Martinis up with olives.


----------



## fourwheeler431

A Thunder & Lighting was always my favorite.

It is a shot of Jägermeister and Goldschlager mixed.


----------



## Kobo

Mad dog 20/20


----------



## Wazza

Drink what you enjoy. When I was 21 that would have been Southern Comfort and Coke, port, lager or cider. Much wider range now. Red wine is worth learning about. Guinness, when you get it on tap, is beautiful.

But there is nothing wrong with water or juices.

Drink in moderation, or at least find out how to deal with a hangover first. And if you are going to get drunk, be choosy where you do it. It does impart your judgement. Do it in a safe place.

So, no longer 20. Hopefully less broken too!!! How are you doing?


----------



## Wazza

Enginerd said:


> Single malt scotch is universally accepted as a real man's drink around the world. That or a good whiskey. Gentlemen Jack or Makers Mark are easy to sip. You can start with a decent micro beer if whiskey is too harsh. Hardly anyone likes the taste of alcohol at a first. You just tolerate it until it agrees with you and then you're in trouble like the rest of us. Vodka is the least damaging as far as hangovers are concerned and its an easy to drink. You can drink a vodka collins or martini and won't be looked down on by other men. Anytime you add a bunch of sugar when your drinking you are asking for trouble. Learn to drink things straight and you will be in much better control of your buzz.


Oh well, not a real man then......


----------



## Caribbean Man

Thundarr said:


> Drink whatever you want and don't back down from it when someone jabbs at you. My brother made fun of me for years for drinking wine but that's what I like.


I drink what I want.
I don't like beer, I love wine.
If I can't a good wine,[ that's why I don't hang out in bars. ] I'll drink Smirnoff black.
If they don't have Smirnoff , I'll just have a glass of cranberry juice.


----------



## samyeagar

chillymorn said:


> But when I do drink beer its a Dos Equis. stay thirsty my friend!
> 
> couldn't resist.


Damn you! I was going to say that


----------



## treyvion

I'm not drinking right now, but a good crown and coke with about two ice cubes in a great looking glass is a great and lovely drink to enjoy.


----------



## MrK

anything with an umbrella in it.


----------



## Broken at 20

Wazza said:


> Drink what you enjoy. When I was 21 that would have been Southern Comfort and Coke, port, lager or cider. Much wider range now. Red wine is worth learning about. Guinness, when you get it on tap, is beautiful.
> 
> But there is nothing wrong with water or juices.
> 
> Drink in moderation, or at least find out how to deal with a hangover first. And if you are going to get drunk, be choosy where you do it. It does impart your judgement. Do it in a safe place.
> 
> So, no longer 20. Hopefully less broken too!!! How are you doing?


Better. Not talking to my dad that much. Which is why I came here. I have had to teach myself a lot of life's lessons without the help of my dad though, so I am use to it. 
For example, my dad was out of town during my homecoming. So I had to figure out how to tie a tie. All I can say is, thank God for youtube. 

Out of curiosity, does anyone have a rough idea what the tolerance level of a 180 lbs. 6'3" guy would be? 

And yes. I know to drink responsibly. 



> anything with an umbrella in it.


Are you sure about that? 

Because I don't even use umbrella's when it is raining.


----------



## Ikaika

Broken at 20, enjoy your youth. I am not going to lecture, not my place. So, just find your own limits and be careful not to over do it. 

I don't drink any longer because I was one who could not find his limits. Yes, I have a substance abuse problem. And, this is not to say you will, but just don't let other draw you into pushing beyond what you find yourself able to handle. 

Have fun but you have a whole life ahead of you and there is so many opportunities, take advantage of them.


----------



## Wiltshireman

OP,

Just drink what you enjoy and do not worry what other people think. As long as you are responsible your true friends will understand and if you decide that you don't like the booze they will be happy to have a designated driver in the group.

For a long refreshing drink why not try cider over ice great on a sunny afternoon or a Pimms and lemonade (can you tell we actually have good weather in the UK ATM). On a cold winter evening a long drink for me would be a good dark bitter or even a stout.

What spirit (if any) you drink is just a matter of taste, I like the dark ones Rum (Pussers is best), Brandy, Whiskey and tend to drink them neat (sipped slowly with a cigar if I get the chance) but just try a few to see what you like.


----------



## Dollystanford

honestly who cares if it's a 'man's drink' or not

if I see a man with a martini I don't think 'what a p*ssy', I think 'he'll be drunk soon - POUNCE!'


----------



## Kobo

Dollystanford said:


> honestly who cares if it's a 'man's drink' or not
> 
> if I see a man with a martini I don't think 'what a p*ssy', I think 'he'll be drunk soon - POUNCE!'


Men do


----------



## Dollystanford

well I'm assuming he doesn't want men to pounce on him?


----------



## Wazza

Dollystanford said:


> honestly who cares if it's a 'man's drink' or not
> 
> if I see a man with a martini I don't think 'what a p*ssy', I think 'he'll be drunk soon - POUNCE!'


Gee I am enjoying this here martini!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

When our oldest turned 21...we took him out to eat at a Brewery down the road from his college Apartment... He got his 1st beer...yeah he was a good boy & waited... he wasn't crazy about the taste... Dad drank the rest of it...ha ha ...

But he's had a few since then. He tries a different one each time he goes places... it's growing on him I guess. Last time we went, he downed the whole thing. Don't think we'll need to worry about this one getting hooked on alcohol but ...boy my father sure loved his Beer!



> *drerio said*:Broken at 20, enjoy your youth. I am not going to lecture, not my place. *So, just find your own limits and be careful not to over do it. *
> 
> I don't drink any longer because I was one who could not find his limits. Yes, I have a substance abuse problem. And, this is not to say you will, *but just don't let other draw you into pushing beyond what you find yourself able to handle*.
> 
> Have fun but you have a whole life ahead of you and there is so many opportunities, take advantage of them.


 Some Good advice there !! Be very careful to not over do it...no matter who you hang with...know your limits... loosing control of yourself is not cool. 

My Mother married a severe alcoholic after my Father, he died in his early 60's with his liver destroyed, his body blew up like a balloon, I didn't see it, but heard about it. Very sad. 

I'm with Dolly, who cares what is a "Man's drink"...or what others think.....be individual.... drink what you enjoy...even if it's just a "root beer" .


----------



## chillymorn

a good rule of thumb.

no more than 1 drink per hour and you should be ok.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

fourwheeler431 said:


> A Thunder & Lighting was always my favorite.
> 
> It is a shot of Jägermeister and Goldschlager mixed.


My favorite shot is a Screaming Nazi: Equal parts Jäger and Rumpleminz...


----------



## Dollystanford

chillymorn said:


> a good rule of thumb.
> 
> no more than 1 drink per hour and you should be ok.


yeah my mum follows that rule


----------



## Rowan

I drink. I have no objections to anyone else doing so. But, just remember that it's no one else's business what you're drinking. If you don't like alcohol, you don't have to drink. Soda and lime, water over ice, ginger ale or a red solo cup containing your soft drink of choice, will all "look the part" without any alcohol at all if you feel self-conscious about not drinking. Most of the people you actually want to be friends with, though, will not harass you about a choice not to drink - no matter why you've made that choice.

And if you drink, no matter what alcoholic beverage you choose, keep in mind that there is nothing appealing about a drunk man. If you're slurring, sleepy-eyed, leering, hard of hearing, obviously confused, shouting, repeating yourself, groping, swaying, stumbling, puking or snoring....it won't matter how "manly" you looked with that Maker's Mark earlier in the evening. At that point, you're just a sloppy drunk guy that no one wants to deal with. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Almostrecovered

I ended up with leftover Mike's Hard Limeade from a tailgate party I attended this summer (somehow ended up in my cooler)

I must admit they are tasty and to take the girly edge off of drinking them I added a shot of tequila to one in a glass of ice, thereby making a high octane margarita


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Broken at 20 said:


> So, I recently turned 21! The legal drinking age! Score!
> 
> But since I went to community college, and didn't get into the party scene there or in high school that much, I don't really know much about alcohol or drinking. I have no idea what my tolerance level is either. But I figure I can learn that as I go.
> 
> 
> I know it is unacceptable, or at least I've heard it is, for guys to order fruity drinks, and light beer.
> But beyond that, I don't really know anything.
> 
> So I was just looking for what is considered acceptable to drink?
> And what is good? So far, most of what I have tried has tasted like crap, or vinegar. Especially that whiskey. Surprising how 1.5 oz. of liquid can feel like hot liquid metal going down.
> 
> So in a nut shell,
> What is good and acceptable? I am playing catchup with most of my friends.


Yuengling is a good beer that is palatable to most people who aren't big on beer, without carrying a social stigma of not being "manly" enough. Rogue Double Chocolate Stout is a "gourmet"-ish beer I enjoy, and I'm not big on dark hoppy beers by any means (I pretty much avoid IPAs like the plague). Just with those two, you've pretty much got the majority of mainstream bars and pubs covered.

When I'm not drinking beer, I usually drink Long Island Teas, or rum and coke, crown and coke etc. I don't get the sense there's a stigma about margaritas or much else beyond the fruity and frozen stuff.

I prefer shooting tequila to anything else - and the salt and lime or lemon is a must. If you want to avoid straight shots, give a Red Headed sl*t a try, and if you really want one that tastes good, try an Irish Breakfast.

In the company of women, pretty much any shooter is game even if the fruity ****tails are still too foo foo. So don't hesitate ordering everyone a Girl Scout Cookie, or the immature fun of asking a female bartender for a Blowjob.

Its also handy to keep a number of feminine drinks in the back of your mind, should you want to buy someone a drink and they don't really know what to drink, or what they want (fairly common among young women avoiding overly alcoholic flavor). Malibu and pineapple is my go to.

I've found that perceptions are different depend on the venue and age of the crowd. Drinking wine around casual folks in their lower 20s just makes you look like a snobby tool. Find a beer you like, even if its something like a corona. That said, drinking a Budweiser in some upscale classy place looks like you have no sense of taste... haha. Someone else recommended dos equis, another excellent and very palatable, widely available beer.


----------



## TCSRedhead

One bourbon, one scotch and one beer!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Kobo said:


> Men do


Exactly, when I see a guy drinking a an apple 'tini or the like and talking to the girl I'm interested in... I assume he's gay, and I've yet to be wrong.

A huge factor here is age. 45+ years old drinking a martini or glass of wine may be pretty classy. 22 doing the same? Just odd.


----------



## chillymorn

TCSRedhead said:


> One bourbon, one scotch and one beer!


you know your pretty high when your mouth is dry!


----------



## Kobo

Dollystanford said:


> well I'm assuming he doesn't want men to pounce on him?


Of course he doesn't but his choice of drink isn't so that women will pounce on him. He want's to drink a "man's drink" so that he seems manly and not ripped on by his guy friends. The women in his age range have little concern about the choice of drink as at that age their looking at what gets them drunk the fastest. His choice of drink will do little for him with the ladies.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Part of the fun is finding out for yourself what you like. Don't worry about what anyone else thinks. As far as what to try? Here's my list of favorites: 

Beer-I'm not a fan of IPA's or other hoppy beers. Try a porter which is very malty. It's dark so it looks manly but it's almost sweet. Also try a Belgian White or Heffeveizen for something lighter. For mass produced American, PBR is kind of "in" and its not bad ice cold on a hot day. 

Wine-I only drink red. I'm not a fan of Cabernet Sauvignon or anything too "purple". My favorite is Pinot noir and Syrah. For something unusual try a Carmenare from Argentina. 

Hard-keep in mind that the more you spend the better it will likely taste. My usual is single malt scotch from Islay. You're looking for a smokey peaty flavor. Gin and tonic can be great with a good gin, or taste like a glass of pine needles with cheap gin.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Just to give you a hint... If anyone buys you a cement mixer, do not drink it. I've seen many 21st birthdays ended on the cement mixer.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Isn't it a little bit "beta" to be concerned about what everyone thinks of your drink to the point that you limit your choices for fear of being looked at oddly or made fun of or even called gay??


----------



## Dollystanford

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Exactly, when I see a guy drinking a an apple 'tini or the like and talking to the girl I'm interested in... I assume he's gay, and I've yet to be wrong.
> 
> A huge factor here is age. 45+ years old drinking a martini or glass of wine may be pretty classy. 22 doing the same? Just odd.


you make an assumption that someone is gay because he's drinking a martini? really?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ScarletBegonias said:


> Isn't it a little bit "beta" to be concerned about what everyone thinks of your drink to the point that you limit your choices for fear of being looked at oddly or made fun of or even called gay??


No.

Drinking a foo foo drink is the equivalent of a man not taking his shoes off in the grass because he's a tender foot.

Stop being a puss and get used to it. Once you do, you won't want the apple tini anymore anyway.


----------



## Dollystanford

a martini is four shots of pure alcohol, it's hardly 'foo foo'


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> No.
> 
> Drinking a foo foo drink is the equivalent of a man not taking his shoes off in the grass because he's a tender foot.
> 
> Stop being a puss and get used to it. Once you do, you won't want the apple tini anymore anyway.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kobo

ScarletBegonias said:


> Isn't it a little bit "beta" to be concerned about what everyone thinks of your drink to the point that you limit your choices for fear of being looked at oddly or made fun of or even called gay??


People do things because of what others think all the time. The OP happens to do this with the adult beverage he chooses.


----------



## Dollystanford

a man with a martini oozes class and sophistication

whatever, you stick to bottled lager gents and leave the real men to moi


----------



## Almostrecovered

if you wanna tell him he shouldn't wear a dress and drink a martini, be my guest


----------



## Almostrecovered

I think Dvls is confusing "man" with "*******"


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I agree on the martini, but the apple martini (appletini) is a far cry from the James Bond version.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> *Yuengling* is a good beer that is palatable to most people who aren't big on beer, without carrying a social stigma of not being "manly" enough.


 Down the ancestral line on my fathers side, this brewrey was born.. and I've never been drunk, or even drank half a beer, I hate the stuff.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'll let SO know he's one step away from gayness by drinking his peach martini.He'll likely grab me and kiss me while tasting like peaches...yum!


----------



## Almostrecovered

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_H_sVNgvf4


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dollystanford said:


> a martini is four shots of pure alcohol, it's hardly 'foo foo'


There are a LOT of ways to make a martini, but its not always about alcohol content. Everclear, which is 190 proof, isn't more manly than whiskey or beer. A typical classic gin martini is about 2 1/2 oz of gin. Most gins are about 80 or 90 proof. The same amount of alcohol as Capt Morgan or Crown Royal. There's nothing special about a martini alcohol wise. I purposely recommend Malibu and pineapple to women who don't usually drink, because Malibu rum is 45 proof.

Martinis are served in a dainty little glass, and the most commonly ordered martinis aren't your traditional gin and vermouth - they're the colorfully cheesy variety that has become trendy. The "passion" martinis, the "appletinis" and the like. This is not a man's drink anymore than a man should wear skinny jeans.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

I'm so alpha, I make a Fuzzy Navel look manly.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dollystanford said:


> a man with a martini oozes class and sophistication
> 
> whatever, you stick to bottled lager gents and leave the real men to moi


Class and sophistication have their place. This guy is what? 21? If he goes out to the average American bar and drinks martinis, he's just going to look like a douche or gay. It is what it is.

What is isn't, is 4 shots of pure alcohol. 80 proof isn't even 50% alcohol by volume.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

jack and coke was my staple drink when I used to drink weekly.I liked gin n tonic too.Also enjoyed redbull and vodka.

but I made them put it in a pretty glass for me w/a fruit slice


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Just to give you a hint... If anyone buys you a cement mixer, do not drink it. I've seen many 21st birthdays ended on the cement mixer.


In a similar vein, a Dirty Mexican Hooker is something to be avoided. Its just as bad as it sounds.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Almostrecovered said:


> I think Dvls is confusing "man" with "*******"


I think you're confusing 21 with 55.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Class and sophistication have their place. This guy is what? 21? If he goes out to the average American bar and drinks martinis, he's just going to look like a douche or gay. It is what it is.
> 
> What is isn't, is 4 shots of pure alcohol. 80 proof isn't even 50% alcohol by volume.


I assume the "pure" moniker is because it doesn't have a mixer, ala rum and coke or 7 & 7. 

Its just liquors.


----------



## Created2Write

Wine is my drink of choice, particularly Sherry and Port.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Created2Write said:


> Wine is my drink of choice, particularly Sherry


Is Sherry back in town? tell her I said hi


----------



## Created2Write

I like Crown and Jameson. Mmmmmmm. For beer I love, love, love Black Butte Porter, Widmer Heffeweizen and Mac and Jacks. I like Margaritas but they tend to have too much sugar. I like tequila though. Especially with lime. It's delicious. Rum makes me sick. I got drunk on it once and can't abide it now. Which is a shame because rum with pineapple juice is a delicious and cheap well ****tail.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

WOM's rules for Martinis:

1) only drink a martini while wearing a suit. 

2) in a bar where it's the norm to wear a suit. 

3) if you're drinking a martini you should already have a woman on your arm. 

4)in a dress. 

5) preferably short and black. The dress, not the woman. Although that would be ok too.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ScubaSteve61 said:


> I assume the "pure" moniker is because it doesn't have a mixer, ala rum and coke or 7 & 7.
> 
> Its just liquors.


Well, yes and no... the gin or vodka is diluted somewhat by the ice when shaken (the reason some prefer stirred). A shaken martini is about the same alcohol content as drinking a straight whiskey on the rocks provided you're not a slow drinker, but I think most would acknowledge whiskey as being perceived quite a bit more "manly" than gin. I don't know why, it just is. Hey, I don't make the rules... but its true if a guy goes and orders a Riesling, he's going to stand out in a bad way... and that seems to be what OP wants to know.

Tennis may be somewhat classy and require significant athleticism, but I don't think we're ever going to think Tennis is more manly than say, basketball (intentionally avoided choosing football).


----------



## TCSRedhead

So not a girly image - that's hot sex:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

TCSRedhead said:


> So not a girly image - that's hot sex:


Notice the suit.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

WorkingOnMe said:


> Notice the suit.


Notice the age.

Kinda goes down hill when you lower the age... with a significant "fruity" effect.










Or this one...










Who can resist that much classy manliness? lol


----------



## TCSRedhead




----------



## DvlsAdvc8

TCSRedhead said:


>


Venue and black tie affair.

Same guy looks like a fruit if he's at your average casual place in casual attire.


----------



## Maricha75

So, if age matters when it comes to martinis... I wonder when a man starts to drink them... I mean, it's not "manly" or "classy" when age 21... but is perfectly ok at age 50? So, at what age does it turn from ridiculous to classy?

Actually...never mind. The whole argument whether it is ok or not at any age is ridiculous. Drink whatever you want and don't worry about what anyone else thinks. If you're really THAT concerned about it, try some concoctions at home first.


----------



## nishi_25

*Re:*



Broken at 20 said:


> So, I recently turned 21! The legal drinking age! Score!
> 
> But since I went to community college, and didn't get into the party scene there or in high school that much, I don't really know much about alcohol or drinking. I have no idea what my tolerance level is either. But I figure I can learn that as I go.
> 
> 
> I know it is unacceptable, or at least I've heard it is, for guys to order fruity drinks, and light beer.
> But beyond that, I don't really know anything.
> 
> So I was just looking for what is considered acceptable to drink?
> And what is good? So far, most of what I have tried has tasted like crap, or vinegar. Especially that whiskey. Surprising how 1.5 oz. of liquid can feel like hot liquid metal going down.
> 
> So in a nut shell,
> What is good and acceptable? I am playing catchup with most of my friends.


(with all due respect)
I would advise you not to drink. It is unacceptable, dangerous to health, and its childish. Good girls are not impressed by this. Since you are asking for advice on how to damage your health, you seem to want the "party life sleeping around and getting sick", go for it, BUT if you want to live a good full healthy life, drink water. lol  :smthumbup:


----------



## nishi_25

im not a drinker but this reply is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## TCSRedhead

Nishi - Drinking in moderation is not unacceptable or dangerous to your health. In fact, studies indicate red wine (a glass or two) to be good for you. 

I must have missed the part where he stated he wanted the party life sleeping around and getting sick. Can you point that out for me?


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Too many drinks are called martinis just because they put them in a martini glass. They are really just assorted mixed drinks. A REAL martini is gin or vodka, with a spritz of vermouth or maybe a splash of olive brine (I like it dirty). An appletini is NOT a martini. 

A REAL martini is perfectly masculine. Or in my case, sophisticated.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Roll Daniel Craig back 20 years, put him in jeans and a wife beater and I'd still think that picture was [email protected] hot sex.


----------



## Almostrecovered

is a beer bong considered one serving?


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Oh, and another good idea for pacing yourself and warding off a hangover is to drink one glass of water between each drink that contains alcohol. You'll stay hydrated and will be forced go slow down a bit.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

My husband's go-to drink is a gin and tonic. You can mix most clears with tonic water (vodka works well too).

Sailor Jerry is another favorite. And I personally love Fireball whiskey - it's cinnamon-flavored whiskey and tastes exactly like a fireball hot candy.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

LoveAtDaisys said:


> My husband's go-to drink is a gin and tonic. You can mix most clears with tonic water (vodka works well too).
> 
> Sailor Jerry is another favorite. And I personally love Fireball whiskey - it's cinnamon-flavored whiskey and tastes exactly like a fireball hot candy.


Sailor Jerry's is a good spiced rum, so is Kraken.


----------



## GTdad

I don't drink much in the way of hard alcohol. I have certain brands of beer I like, and my wife and I have been having fun exploring different types of wine.

But man, when it's 100 outside a frozen Margarita sure hits the spot. I'm not sure I care enough to examine whether it's masculine enough.

OP, I vote for enjoying what you enjoy.


----------



## southbound

I find cultural differences very interesting. I notice how alcohol seems like the norm in this thread, just like I would grab a coke. I don't drink, and as I thought about it, I don't think I personally know anyone who drinks. I'm just going by the fact that when I go to people's houses, attend cook-outs, attend weddings, etc., there is never any alcohol there. 

I live in a rural area, and the good 'ol boys like to have beer parties and such. I'm sure more people drink than I may realize, but it's nothing that is really talked about or that I see.

I'm not trying to stir up something, I'm just saying I noticed. Very Interesting.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

southbound said:


> I find cultural differences very interesting. I notice how alcohol seems like the norm in this thread, just like I would grab a coke. I don't drink, and as I thought about it, I don't think I personally know anyone who drinks. I'm just going by the fact that when I go to people's houses, attend cook-outs, attend weddings, etc., there is never any alcohol there.
> 
> I live in a rural area, and the good 'ol boys like to have beer parties and such. I'm sure more people drink than I may realize, but it's nothing that is really talked about or that I see.
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up something, I'm just saying I noticed. Very Interesting.


Not entirely true. I rarely drink anything. By "rarely" I mean maybe 3-4 times a year, and then probably only a couple glasses of wine or a beer or mixed drink. I used to bartend as a second job. 

If you go to a thread about alcohol, that's what all the conversation is going to be about.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

southbound said:


> I find cultural differences very interesting. I notice how alcohol seems like the norm in this thread, just like I would grab a coke. I don't drink, and as I thought about it, I don't think I personally know anyone who drinks. I'm just going by the fact that when I go to people's houses, attend cook-outs, attend weddings, etc., there is never any alcohol there.
> 
> I live in a rural area, and the good 'ol boys like to have beer parties and such. I'm sure more people drink than I may realize, but it's nothing that is really talked about or that I see.
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up something, I'm just saying I noticed. Very Interesting.


A rural area of Utah?


----------



## Ikaika

FrenchFry said:


> Honestly, I don't see him as looking for a party lifestyle at all. He waited till the legal age limit and he's not asking for the drinks that will get him drunk the quickest.
> 
> He's being a little smart in trying to filter all the crap that you have to experience when you start drinking. I wish I would have known things to skip...like the cement mixer.


Yea, I wish I would have learned earlier in life. But alas, I burned through my party days early (hard and fast) and now I stroll off into my sober sunset years. Just a lesson to learn, pace thyself.


----------



## Maricha75

WorkingOnMe said:


> A rural area of Utah?


How about rural area of Michigan, for me. I don't drink. My parents don't. My sisters don't. Our husbands don't...and the majority of our friends don't either. Never been to Utah. And, those of my friends here, as far as I know, have never lived there either. A bit too stereotypical, don't you think?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Most people I know have switched from the liquor to herb so I can't say what's normal anymore


----------



## unbelievable

A real man's drink is apple juice in a box with a little straw. It generally indicates he's supporting a wife and at least one kid. It's not for the weak.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Maricha75 said:


> So, if age matters when it comes to martinis... I wonder when a man starts to drink them... I mean, it's not "manly" or "classy" when age 21... but is perfectly ok at age 50? So, at what age does it turn from ridiculous to classy?
> 
> Actually...never mind. The whole argument whether it is ok or not at any age is ridiculous. Drink whatever you want and don't worry about what anyone else thinks. If you're really THAT concerned about it, try some concoctions at home first.


Amazing to me that a woman wouldn't get this concept.

Yes, age, venue, and attire matter. A drink is as visible an accessory as your watch. Going out, at 55, you likely wouldn't wear what you wore at 21. Regardless of age, you wouldn't ask for wine at your regular working class bar - so much so that they aren't likely to carry it even if you did.

You don't dress for church the way you dress for the club. You don't dress for the club like you dress for a cookout.

A man doesn't wear a dress at all.

You can of course do whatever you want if you're utterly unconcerned with social stigmas that come with them. OP is not, and in fact, no one is at one level or another... even if a guy is the wine drinker at the biker bar wearing Calvin Klein, he still draws the line somewhere based on the way he wants to be perceived. Its human nature.

In the same manner, a ton of women refuse to even leave the house without makeup. We're social animals. Perception is important to people.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

EnjoliWoman said:


> Too many drinks are called martinis just because they put them in a martini glass. They are really just assorted mixed drinks. A REAL martini is gin or vodka, with a spritz of vermouth or maybe a splash of olive brine (I like it dirty). An appletini is NOT a martini.
> 
> A REAL martini is perfectly masculine. Or in my case, sophisticated.


On pure content, I would agree. However, in context, the popularity of all these trendy martini wannabes in their distinctive glasses has utterly destroyed the perception of martinis in general.

That said, drinking them at your average gathering place of 20 somethings still looks pretentious at best.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Not entirely true. I rarely drink anything. By "rarely" I mean maybe 3-4 times a year, and then probably only a couple glasses of wine or a beer or mixed drink. I used to bartend as a second job.
> 
> If you go to a thread about alcohol, that's what all the conversation is going to be about.


I'd say I rarely drink, but "rare" is a relative term. By rare, I would mean a few times a month: a beer or two at the odd cookout, dinner or event; or 2-3 late nights a month out on the town.

At home, I usually have a couple wines and coconut rum available, but almost never drink them. They're on hand for a number of dishes I cook. I keep one particular dry sherry on hand that I honestly find disgusting to drink, but boy it goes well in certain food.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Maricha75 said:


> How about rural area of Michigan, for me. I don't drink. My parents don't. My sisters don't. Our husbands don't...and the majority of our friends don't either. Never been to Utah. And, those of my friends here, as far as I know, have never lived there either. A bit too stereotypical, don't you think?


It was sarcasm. But anyway, I should mention the the majority of my drinking has taken place in rural Michigan! No Martinis there though.


----------



## Maricha75

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Amazing to me that a woman wouldn't get this concept.
> 
> Yes, age, venue, and attire matter. A drink is as visible an accessory as your watch. Going out, at 55, you likely wouldn't wear what you wore at 21. Regardless of age, you wouldn't ask for wine at your regular working class bar - so much so that they aren't likely to carry it even if you did.
> 
> You don't dress for church the way you dress for the club. You don't dress for the club like you dress for a cookout.
> 
> A man doesn't wear a dress at all.
> 
> You can of course do whatever you want if you're utterly unconcerned with social stigmas that come with them. OP is not, and in fact, no one is at one level or another... even if a guy is the wine drinker at the biker bar wearing Calvin Klein, he still draws the line somewhere based on the way he wants to be perceived. Its human nature.
> 
> In the same manner, a ton of women refuse to even leave the house without makeup. We're social animals. Perception is important to people.


Well, see, maybe I don't "get it" because I don't drink alcohol... no, can't be that. Maybe it's because the 20-something men I know dress very similarly to the 30-somethings and the 50+ crowd.... Nah, that can't be it either. OH, I know! Nah, not that either. Nope. I'm at a loss as to why it would be that I couldn't give a damn about whether a 22 year old boy (yes, I said boy because, although he would be of legal drinking age, he's still young enough to be my son) is drinking a MGD, Budweiser, Bud Lite, Coors, or God knows what other beer...or if he's drinking a gin & tonic, rum & coke, or a martini. Guess what? I couldn't care less if a 50 year old man is drinking one of any of those either. 

Couldn't tell you how people dress at clubs. I have never gone to one, and have no interest in ever going. However, I can honestly say that, any time I have seen younger men in our area dressed in jeans and a t-shirt, right along with the older men. When it comes to "dressing up", same thing...very similarly clad. 

As for wearing dresses... well, you and I both know there are some men who do, in fact, wear dresses. 
And I'm not talking about kilts. :rofl:

As for doing things regardless of social stigmas... well, I have often been "left out" due to my beliefs and way of life. And no, it doesn't bother me that people think I am peculiar. I've had that all my life... and was very blatant when I was living in the dorms at college. Still didn't bother me that I was the only one not eating pepperoni pizza, pork chops, and ham... nor was I drinking, smoking, nor using any recreational drugs. So, even that doesn't faze me... 

As for the makeup comment... lol. I'd be the one telling them if they're not ready when I'm ready to leave, they can stay home. I'm not one to wait around for someone to "get their faces on" just to go to the store. No thanks. 

But then... I'm a woman... and I just don't get these concepts...


----------



## Maricha75

WorkingOnMe said:


> It was sarcasm. But anyway, I should mention the the majority of my drinking has taken place in rural Michigan! No Martinis there though.


:rofl::rofl: I think I was the only one in my graduating class who NEVER went to any of the parties. I think I was the only one who never even WANTED to go to them! LOL


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Maricha75 said:


> But then... I'm a woman... and I just don't get these concepts...


Uh huh. So you're the mini skirt and tube top at church right?


----------



## Maricha75

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Uh huh. So you're the mini skirt and tube top at church right?


Nope. I don't wear that anywhere. Never have. :scratchhead:

But... and here's the kicker... I've been known to wear jeans (or knit pants) and a t-shirt (or even just a nice short sleeve shirt, not dressy) to church when bringing friends with me. Why? If that's the best THEY have, then I wear what will make THEM feel comfortable, so they don't feel like they're sticking out like a sore thumb. So, things i wear everyday, I do wear to church...things I wear to church, I do wear everyday.

Next?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Uh huh. So you're the mini skirt and tube top at church right?


oh hell yeah! Life's too busy to go home and change after I've been out sinnin all night


----------



## TCSRedhead

I think we all understand there is different attire for different places. How does this possibly relate to OP's question and this thread? 

I honestly don't dress differently at 40 than I did in my 20's. Neither does Hub (who's 46). 

I wasn't kidding that if you rolled the guys in those pictures back to their 20's/30's and put them in casual attire, I'd still think they were attractive. I thought the first picture WAS a hot guy (still do) as he's very much my type. The drink doesn't factor in for me at all. Just another PUA myth. 

Let's reverse it - if you see a woman drinking a beer (classic male drink), does that make her less sexy?


----------



## chillymorn

a real man drink water out of a muddy hoof print. then cut his arm where the snake bit him and spits out the venom. 

then he ride through a dust storm to the local bar and orders a whisky and then tells the bar keep to leave the bottle. and throws the glass on the floor. Pilgrim!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Maricha75 said:


> I couldn't care less if a 50 year old man is drinking one of any of those either.


That's all good and fine. It takes all of 10 minutes in your average department store to see how clearly clothing is distinct among age ranges. I notice you left out how young women dress vs how old women dress. That one was just too obvious a social norm wasn't it?

But here's the rub. It doesn't really matter that you couldn't care less about these perceptions, OP clearly cares about them, or he wouldn't be asking what to drink to avoid being the joke to his peers. You don't drink and perception doesn't matter to you... why are you in this thread again?

I'm actually laughing about the idea of seeing a 55 year old man in the affliction t-shirt popular among young guys. Or the weird 50 year old woman wearing skin tight leopard print pants, a hot pink top and enough makeup to rival a 15 year old girl. Social stigmas? What was I thinking?



Maricha75 said:


> Couldn't tell you how people dress at clubs. I have never gone to one, and have no interest in ever going. However, I can honestly say that, any time I have seen younger men in our area dressed in jeans and a t-shirt, right along with the older men. When it comes to "dressing up", same thing...very similarly clad.


Yep, anyone can wear jeans and a t-shirt. Put a kid in a sport coat every day and he's going to be a joke. Put a 50 year old man in a sport coat every day and its accepted. Likewise, you don't see old men wearing Hollister, or baggy jeans.



Maricha75 said:


> As for wearing dresses... well, you and I both know there are some men who do, in fact, wear dresses.
> 
> And I'm not talking about kilts. :rofl:


There are also men who drink Appletinis... they're called gay men. 



Maricha75 said:


> As for doing things regardless of social stigmas... well, I have often been "left out" due to my beliefs and way of life.
> 
> But then... I'm a woman... and I just don't get these concepts...


Uh huh. Notice you yourself just pointed out how typical you are.

You might not care about social acceptance, OP apparently does. Yeah... he should go drink martinis.


----------



## southbound

ScubaSteve61 said:


> If you go to a thread about alcohol, that's what all the conversation is going to be about.


Very true. I was just clicking threads and not 100% sure about the content of this one until I started reading. It just got my attention as to the tone of the thread; hard to explain. Alcohol never interested me, and I just didn't realize so many were into alcoholic drinks as a norm.


----------



## TCSRedhead

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> There are also men who drink Appletinis... they're called gay men.


Dang - now I have to go tell Hub he's gay. What a Friday! :rofl:


----------



## Ikaika

TCSRedhead said:


> Dang - now I have to go tell Hub he's gay. What a Friday! :rofl:


Sheesh says who... I drink green tea. However, I remember when I was in my 20s a 70 year old Chinese man told me green tea helps him keep his wife happy


----------



## chillymorn

I can't wait to have a cold beer after work today! 

I got some of thoese mugs with the fliud in them that you put in the freezer. pour a cold beer in them and they stay cold for an hour. and bacon I want me some bacon. a nice big greasy bacon burger with all the fixens. on a nice bun you know the bun makes the sandwich I hate a burger on a crappy bun! maybe some corn on the cob. and a vegie salid. and some watermellon. then later on in the eve some ice cream. 

enjoy everybody its the weekend!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Maricha75 said:


> :rofl::rofl: I think I was the only one in my graduating class who NEVER went to any of the parties. I think I was the only one who never even WANTED to go to them! LOL


We were boring too Maricha.. never had any desire.. the Only thing I would have liked was the Music at such parties...

My step Father was an Alcoholic.... when he started pissing & ranting... he irritated me so bad one day... I knocked his a$$ to the ground ... when my husband threw up after a hang over, I wasn't very nice about it... I wouldn't fare well with a bunch of intoxicated people around me...just not my scene...


----------



## Maricha75

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> That's all good and fine. It takes all of 10 minutes in your average department store to see how clearly clothing is distinct among age ranges. I notice you left out how young women dress vs how old women dress. That one was just too obvious a social norm wasn't it?


LMAO! Seriously? Young women vs old women now? Funny how the focus has been on MEN and since some of us have shot down damn near every one of you assertions, NOW you turn to how women dress? Ok, well, tell my 12 year old niece that she shouldn't be wearing her 60 year old grandmother's clothes, ok? I'd LOVE to see you tell her that!



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> But here's the rub. It doesn't really matter that you couldn't care less about these perceptions, OP clearly cares about them, or he wouldn't be asking what to drink to avoid being the joke to his peers. You don't drink and perception doesn't matter to you... why are you in this thread again?


For the same reason anyone else is posting here... because they can. And it's funny that, although my point of view is similar to that of some others here who DO drink, I get told that I, essentially, have no business posting here because I don't drink? Are you kidding me??



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm actually laughing about the idea of seeing a 55 year old man in the affliction t-shirt popular among young guys. Or the weird 50 year old woman wearing skin tight leopard print pants, a hot pink top and enough makeup to rival a 15 year old girl. Social stigmas? What was I thinking?


Sorry.. "affliction t-shirts"? No clue what, or who that is. Must be something my kids and nieces and nephews aren't interested in. Skin tight leopard print pants and hot pink top with makeup caked on? LMAO! I don't think ANYONE should be subjected to that at ANY age.



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Yep, anyone can wear jeans and a t-shirt. Put a kid in a sport coat every day and he's going to be a joke. Put a 50 year old man in a sport coat every day and its accepted. Likewise, you don't see old men wearing Hollister, or baggy jeans.


I see nothing wrong with either age wearing a sport coat. Baggy jeans? Depends on how baggy they are. If they are falling down around their knees or lower, another thing NO ONE should be subjected to. I don't want to see someone's ass crack when I'm out and about. Pull them up, wear a belt. And Hollister... sorry, brand names mean nothing to me.





DvlsAdvc8 said:


> There are also men who drink Appletinis... they're called gay men.
> 
> Or.... they've figured out that men like you ASSUME they are gay, therefore see them as no threat when it comes to the ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> DvlsAdvc8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. Notice you yourself just pointed out how typical you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it's ok... I've noticed how "typical" you are, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> DvlsAdvc8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might not care about social acceptance, OP apparently does. Yeah... he should go drink martinis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, seriously. No one is telling him to go out and drink a martini. All they are saying is try different things, see what you like. Nothing wrong with a martini...IF THAT'S WHAT YOU LIKE. Same with rum and coke, gin and tonic, beer, wine, etc. It's not a difficult concept to grasp.
Click to expand...


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

TCSRedhead said:


> I think we all understand there is different attire for different places. How does this possibly relate to OP's question and this thread?


Its explanation by analogy. A 21 year old drinking a martini belongs in a typical 20-something hangout about as well as a guy wearing a spring Ralph Lauren Polo and khakis in a biker bar.

21 year old men at 20-something hangouts don't drink martinis, wine, or strawberry daiquiris.

OP wanted to know some decent alcoholic beverages that his buddies would give him some slack on... and those ARE NOT IT.



TCSRedhead said:


> Let's reverse it - if you see a woman drinking a beer (classic male drink), does that make her less sexy?


Nope, she just got more sexy imo... based on the association of a beer drinking woman with boldness. Beer drinking women usually stand out from the mousey types that commonly sit quiet sipping some fruity alcoholic thing that they still think tastes like crap.

I'm sorry, but anything a guy does that is typically associated with women, is going to cause some ribbing among his guy friends. Fruity drinks, drinks with cute glasses, and quasi-pretentiousness (martinis? wine? gimme a break) are all among those things.

Oh, wait... I have an exception: Black clubs. Go to predominantly black clubs and order all the martinis and Cristal you like. What is viewed as pretentious in your average college age hangout, is pretty straight in the black clubs I've been to. They also far outdress your average predominantly white or demographically diverse establishments too though.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Nope, she just got more sexy imo... based on the association of a beer drinking woman with boldness. Beer drinking women usually stand out from the mousey types that commonly sit quiet sipping some fruity alcoholic thing that they still think tastes like crap.


 And we know what type you love DvlsAdvc8, the type who fall and eat up all the PUA lines... who you can take home and sample with a mightly bang... and your right, those bold Beer drinkin' chicks are surely the ticket! 

I was one of those fruity mousy conservative drinkers..the kind you'd find in a Library.. Ha ha

I guess it's good that DRINKING can actually tip us off to the type of people we are. I'll stick with the seemingly GAY men, even though they aren't.


----------



## SomedayDig

F-ck me. I pretty much only drink matinis.

Damn it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

SomedayDig said:


> F-ck me. I pretty much only drink matinis.
> 
> Damn it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll set you up with Hub. Clearly you're a match.


----------



## SomedayDig

TCSRedhead said:


> I'll set you up with Hub. Clearly you're a match.


Okay. He's pretty hot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

SomedayDig said:


> Okay. He's pretty hot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who gets to ride b1tch seat on the bike?


----------



## southern wife

Broken at 20 said:


> I know it is unacceptable, or at least I've heard it is, for guys to order fruity drinks, and light beer.
> But beyond that, I don't really know anything.


I see that. 

Just so you know, the older you get, the more accepting it is to order the fruity drinks and the light beers. You see, with age comes weight (from drinking all those full calorie beers when younger  ). You'll know when you reach the age of "I don't care, I want a light beer, please!"


----------



## SomedayDig

Well, I only have a solo seat cuz no one rides with me. But I'd be willing to go old school and bungee a towel to the rear fender. I did that for a chick once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

You can just ride in the spot previously known as mine on his bike, then. It's comfy and he installed a sissy bar for me.


----------



## SomedayDig

Hmm... I don't think I can be a passenger ever. LOL I gotta be in control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

TCSRedhead said:


> Dang - now I have to go tell Hub he's gay. What a Friday! :rofl:


Perhaps one of those NSA bj's will soften the blow.


----------



## TCSRedhead

SomedayDig said:


> Hmm... I don't think I can be a passenger ever. LOL I gotta be in control.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trouble in paradise already.


----------



## SomedayDig

TCSRedhead said:


> Trouble in paradise already.


It always happens when trying to set people up...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Maricha75 said:


> LMAO! Seriously? Young women vs old women now? Funny how the focus has been on MEN and since some of us have shot down damn near every one of you assertions, NOW you turn to how women dress? Ok, well, tell my 12 year old niece that she shouldn't be wearing her 60 year old grandmother's clothes, ok? I'd LOVE to see you tell her that!


"Some of you" haven't shot down jack. Each analogy has the same root principle: Social acceptability.

I don't have to tell your 12 year old niece she shouldn't be wearing grammy's clothing. The laughing of her 12 year old peers will do that for her.

I didn't have to tell OP not to drink girlie drinks, his 20-something peers mockery did that for him.



Maricha75 said:


> For the same reason anyone else is posting here... because they can. And it's funny that, although my point of view is similar to that of some others here who DO drink, I get told that I, essentially, have no business posting here because I don't drink? Are you kidding me??


You don't drink, and you don't go out drinking and clubbing among people OPs age. What exactly would you know about the social perception of a man his age drinking an appletini, gin martini or wine for that matter? Why exactly should your comments carry any credibility if you admit not being a part of that scene? Why even have an interest in this thread?

You attacked my view based on observations I make REGULARLY.

In a world full of social norms that come with age, gender and a variety of other things; the violation of which have negative consequences, you don't see any. Uh uh. It's definitely not my assertion that's weak.



Maricha75 said:


> Sorry.. "affliction t-shirts"? No clue what, or who that is. Must be something my kids and nieces and nephews aren't interested in. Skin tight leopard print pants and hot pink top with makeup caked on? LMAO! I don't think ANYONE should be subjected to that at ANY age.


Affliction is one of many edgy brands of clothing marketed toward teens and 20-somethings. Tap-out is another. They are among some of the most popular clothing in that age range. If a 50 year old man is wearing that, it's a good red flag that there's something not quite right about him. That's the same deal with drinking martinis and wine in casual 20-something hangouts. There's something not quite right about THAT guy.

You're not aware of these things in these places you don't go, so that makes them untrue right?

OP himself has related the social result of going against social norms - getting ribbed by his friends for girlie taste in drinks. If he didn't care, he wouldn't be here asking.



Maricha75 said:


> I see nothing wrong with either age wearing a sport coat. Baggy jeans? Depends on how baggy they are. If they are falling down around their knees or lower, another thing NO ONE should be subjected to. I don't want to see someone's ass crack when I'm out and about. Pull them up, wear a belt. And Hollister... sorry, brand names mean nothing to me.


You might not. His virginity cares. Good luck with that sport coat brah. The pretentious douche look drives them wild. Hollister is another brand marketed to teens and 20-somethings that no 50 year old man has any business wearing.

I'm talking to myself at this point. You don't know major brands and portend to tell people they're acceptable at any age. No, they're not. The very idea of it is comedic. There are social norms, and they come with social consequences when violated.

WHICH IS EXACTLY WHAT OP IS TRYING TO AVOID BY ASKING ABOUT DRINKS.



Maricha75 said:


> Or.... they've figured out that men like you ASSUME they are gay, therefore see them as no threat when it comes to the ladies.


What a terrible strategy then, because I'm the one who leaves with the girl they were talking to. And telling me I have a nice butt? Its one thing to stay in character, but that's just weird.



Maricha75 said:


> Dude, seriously. No one is telling him to go out and drink a martini. All they are saying is try different things, see what you like. Nothing wrong with a martini...IF THAT'S WHAT YOU LIKE. Same with rum and coke, gin and tonic, beer, wine, etc. It's not a difficult concept to grasp.


Yeah, there actually IS something wrong with a martini. Its not appropriate to the 20-something casual venue. Is that really difficult to grasp? There is something wrong with it, just as there is something wrong with whatever he was drinking that got him some ribbing from his buddies... ie, the whole point of the thread. Either he doesn't care about the ribbing, or he doesn't care about the drink. But then, we know the answer there: this thread exists.

Hey buddy, try on a dress. You might like it. That's your advice.


----------



## SomedayDig

IF the OP orders a proper martini and his friends think it's girlie in the least, all he's gotta do is have them try a sip. That should shut their f'ng pie holes.

OP, you can also give vodka and RedBull a shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

DVLS I do think you over analyse all this sh*t way too much

I'm pretty concerned about a 21 year old who can't take a bit of ribbing from his mates. If it's not about drink it will be about something else. What we're trying to say to him is - be a man and stop worrying about your friends teasing you. They are hardly going to stop being his friends because of his choice of drink surely? Is that what you'd do?


----------



## SomedayDig

Dollystanford said:


> DVLS I do think you over analyse all this sh*t way too much
> 
> I'm pretty concerned about a 21 year old who can't take a bit of ribbing from his mates. If it's not about drink it will be about something else. What we're trying to say to him is - be a man and stop worrying about your friends teasing you. They are hardly going to stop being his friends because of his choice of drink surely? Is that what you'd do?


"Haha, Candy Ass drinking his Martini (which is a few shots of 90 proof straight booze) while I sit here drinking my big bad IPA (at 7.2% alcohol)"

Yeah, makes sense who the candy ass is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SimplyAmorous said:


> And we know what type you love DvlsAdvc8, the type who fall and eat up all the PUA lines... who you can take home and sample with a mightly bang... and your right, those bold Beer drinkin' chicks are surely the ticket!


Oh the irony. The mouse is the easiest to seduce. Years into it, she might even get comfortable with herself enough to be fun in bed. No actually, I find the beer drinking women hotter because they're more confident, assertive and less naïve. If they want sex, they have sex. If they don't want sex, they don't have sex. Sex really isn't the issue, its that they're not afraid of everything like the mouse... who has usually lived a sheltered life.



SimplyAmorous said:


> I was one of those fruity mousy conservative drinkers..the kind you'd find in a Library.. Ha ha


No offense whatsoever, you know I just say what I think, but the type makes great wives and poor girlfriends imo. Of course, I make a great boyfriend and a sh*tty husband... so all is fair. 



SimplyAmorous said:


> I guess it's good that DRINKING can actually tip us off to the type of people we are. I'll stick with the seemingly GAY men, even though they aren't.


If the martini is colorful, trust me, they actually ARE.


----------



## Hope1964

I'm still waiting to hear what the fact I like beer but don't have a penis means


----------



## Hope1964

Oops, spoke too soon.


----------



## SomedayDig

Hope1964 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what the fact I like beer but don't have a penis means



Didn't we give you a penis by proxy a month or so ago?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Yes, my pseudo penis. It's around here somewhere.............let me see............................*whack*.................oops, just hit myself in the head with it.


----------



## Hope1964

Damn, that spilled my effing beer.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

Hope1964 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what the fact I like beer but don't have a penis means


That you're a catch?


----------



## Hope1964

Tall Average Guy said:


> That you're a catch?


I am. I love football too. And sammiches.


----------



## SomedayDig

Hope1964 said:


> Yes, my pseudo penis. It's around here somewhere.............let me see............................*whack*.................oops, just hit myself in the head with it.


Next week when we get internet at our new place, I'm gonna log in just to Like this f'ng post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig

Beer. Not a fan. Everything else except wine I'm all over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie

TCSRedhead said:


> Let's reverse it - if you see a woman drinking a beer (classic male drink), does that make her less sexy?





DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Nope, she just got more sexy imo... based on the association of a beer drinking woman with boldness. Beer drinking women usually stand out from the mousey types that commonly sit quiet sipping some fruity alcoholic thing that they still think tastes like crap.


Wow, thanks for the validation.  I went on my first date in over a year a few weeks back. I ordered a Guinness. After the date, he texted that he thought I was sexy. I'm positive now that the two things were connected. Case closed. :rofl: 

I love stouts/porters. It takes a while to drink one, too, so it keeps me from having too many. Those flavored 'tini' drinks, on the other hand? Danger, Will Robinson -- I drink those waaaaay too fast, lol.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dollystanford said:


> DVLS I do think you over analyse all this sh*t way too much
> 
> I'm pretty concerned about a 21 year old who can't take a bit of ribbing from his mates. If it's not about drink it will be about something else. What we're trying to say to him is - be a man and stop worrying about your friends teasing you. They are hardly going to stop being his friends because of his choice of drink surely? Is that what you'd do?


No, they'll all still be his friend, but by ribbing him, his friends are actually doing him a favor: alerting to his conspicuous non-conformance.

Its not just about the guys. Women typically don't want a guy who is as foo foo than she is. In this age range, you don't want to look like a puss or a flake... which drinking fruity ****tails, wine or martinis is a sure fire way to do. 

There is in fact a widely held perception of them being foo foo or pretentious.

With many beers and shots in particular, there's a certain manly sense of pride in grinning and bearing it. "I stomached it, kept getting one, and now I like it even though its motor oil." Many women have asked myself and others "ew, why do you drink that, its disgusting!" -"Well, I didn't like it at first, but I just kinda stuck with it and developed a taste for it." It's nasty, it'll put hair on your chest - this is the same sentiment. OPs friends are doing him a favor: telling him not to be a puss. Suck it up and get over it. Just another way of saying "be a man", whether one views that as sexist or not.

One of my friends loves Prairie Fires even though they're pretty much universally disgusting. He just happened to have cruel friends back in college, had enough of them to the point that he actually likes them today. We hate him for it and don't let him buy shots (he slips them in anyway). But when they're ordered, we all down it. Its a matter of camaraderie... and even bravery not to puss out.

Men generally understand this. Women, by and large do not.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> OP himself has related the social result of going against social norms - getting ribbed by his friends for girlie taste in drinks. If he didn't care, he wouldn't be here asking.
> 
> You might not. His virginity cares. Good luck with that sport coat brah. The pretentious douche look drives them wild. Hollister is another brand marketed to teens and 20-somethings that no 50 year old man has any business wearing.
> 
> I'm talking to myself at this point. You don't know major brands and portend to tell people they're acceptable at any age. No, they're not. The very idea of it is comedic. There are social norms, and they come with social consequences when violated.
> 
> WHICH IS EXACTLY WHAT OP IS TRYING TO AVOID BY ASKING ABOUT DRINKS.
> 
> What a terrible strategy then, because I'm the one who leaves with the girl they were talking to.


 I am sure everything you say above is VERY TRUE....I wouldn't even argue with it......and it's also true....Brokenat20 is tired of being rejected by the women... 

I guess.....as women.... we can only blame ourselves when another Nice man goes in the way of a D!ck because he has to conform to society's acceptable norms ...and jump through all these asinine hoops for attraction's sake.

I will never understand this personally. Why can't we all just appreciate people on their character... and not all this outward BS... that is so easily for show.. it never reaches to who the real man is anyway. So what -what kind of DRINK you like, this is utterly silly to me. I'd probably notice the guy drinking the apple juice box, that would give a nice starting conversation -cause he wasn't the freaking NORM...and I would be intrigued. 



> *DvlsAdvc8 said: *
> Oh the irony. The mouse is the easiest to seduce. Years into it, she might even get comfortable with herself enough to be fun in bed. No actually, I find the beer drinking women hotter because they're more confident, assertive and less naïve. If they want sex, they have sex. If they don't want sex, they don't have sex. Sex really isn't the issue, its that they're not afraid of everything like the mouse... who has usually lived a sheltered life.


 I highly enjoyed my sheltered life in the country..thank you very much... it is where I belong .... I got a taste of seeing city life ..I've been in bars, only felt like a piece of meat.....it's not my cup of tea..AT ALL.... I wouldn't call myself a mouse though ....and even if I was (at one time) naive sexually, I knew well enough to not allow myself to be used and thrown away by a Player. 



> No offense whatsoever, you know I just say what I think, but the type makes great wives and poor girlfriends imo. Of course, I make a great boyfriend and a sh*tty husband... so all is fair.


 Truly different lifestyles here - absolutely....

And I was born to be a WIFE & a Mother...but we can still be a lot of FUN to the right type of men.... those seemingly gay types I suppose...those boring "couldn't care less about style" sweet Un PUC'ed types....who just believe in treating a woman right ... not putting on a show to get her in bed. 

Live on DvlsAdvc8..it's all in what we want outta life I guess!


----------



## Hope1964

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Men generally understand this. Women, by and large do not.


I understand. Must be because of my huge internet pseudo penis, eh?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

angelpixie said:


> Wow, thanks for the validation.  I went on my first date in over a year a few weeks back. I ordered a Guinness. After the date, he texted that he thought I was sexy. I'm positive now that the two things were connected. Case closed. :rofl:
> 
> I love stouts/porters. It takes a while to drink one, too, so it keeps me from having too many. Those flavored 'tini' drinks, on the other hand? Danger, Will Robinson -- I drink those waaaaay too fast, lol.


Joking aside, ask him. $20 bucks says he was impressed by your choice of Guiness. He might have thought you were sexy anyway, but seriously, men are generally impressed when a woman orders a beer.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Hope1964 said:


> I understand. Must be because of my huge internet pseudo penis, eh?


"Generally" also has a meaning.


----------



## Hope1964




----------



## angelpixie

[URL="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/members/dvlsadvc8.html" said:


> DvlsAdvc8[/URL];3218065]Oh the irony. The mouse is the easiest to seduce. Years into it, she might even get comfortable with herself enough to be fun in bed. No actually, I find the beer drinking women hotter because they're more confident, assertive and less naïve. If they want sex, they have sex. If they don't want sex, they don't have sex. Sex really isn't the issue, its that they're not afraid of everything like the mouse... who has usually lived a sheltered life.



I really hate to blow your theory. I lived a terribly sheltered life. High school: No parties, no drinking, not allowed to date much. Only slept with my husband. Got married in my 30s to him. Very mousy.

And guess what? I liked sex. From the very first time. No waiting years to get comfortable with it. And I drank dark beers before that. We even toasted at our wedding with Guinness. 

I guess I'm the Mouse That RAAAAWWWRRRed?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SomedayDig said:


> IF the OP orders a proper martini and his friends think it's girlie in the least, all he's gotta do is have them try a sip. That should shut their f'ng pie holes.


This is true. lol

Its those damn colorful imitations predominantly bought by women. "Oooh wow! It tastes like watermelon jolly ranchers! Yummy!" The glass is distinctive and those faketinis are the norm.

But manly or not, a casual 21 year old drinking one still looks a little douchey. Suit rule definitely applies to him, if not everyone.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

angelpixie said:


> I really hate to blow your theory. I lived a terribly sheltered life. High school: No parties, no drinking, not allowed to date much. Only slept with my husband. Got married in my 30s to him. Very mousy.
> 
> And guess what? I liked sex. From the very first time. No waiting years to get comfortable with it. And I drank dark beers before that. We even toasted at our wedding with Guinness.
> 
> I guess I'm the Mouse That RAAAAWWWRRRed?


No problem. No association is perfect. Its been reliable for me. 

Mousy beer drinking woman. Haha... don't think I've seen many of those.


----------



## Dollystanford

and I can't stand beer and I'm fairly sure I'm confident, assertive and far from sexually naive :rofl:


----------



## TCSRedhead

Beer = gross
Jager = yummy
White Wine = love
Red wine = ok
Tequila = bar fight, therefore not allowed to drink it
Rum = yes, please
Vodka martini= my true love
Fruity drinks = more please

ETA: And clearly I am a sexual deviant from my drink choices.


----------



## Maricha75

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> "Some of you" haven't shot down jack. Each analogy has the same root principle: *Social acceptability.*


And what SOME have said is that it is socially acceptable where THEY are. Apparently, it is not where you are. But you cannot say it is NEVER acceptable at his age, when there have been posters stating the opposite. 



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I don't have to tell your 12 year old niece she shouldn't be wearing grammy's clothing. The laughing of her 12 year old peers will do that for her.


Her 12 year old friends are right there with her, raiding Grammie's closet. 



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I didn't have to tell OP not to drink girlie drinks, his 20-something peers mockery did that for him.


Well, as Dig said, all he has to do is let them have a sip and they'll stop...well, unless they all think like you do. 



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> You don't drink, and you don't go out drinking and clubbing among people OPs age. What exactly would you know about the social perception of a man his age drinking an appletini, gin martini or wine for that matter? Why exactly should your comments carry any credibility if you admit not being a part of that scene? Why even have an interest in this thread?


Oh, it's always interesting watching other men try to turn l=kids into "men just like me". That's my interest in it. Why did I post? Because I agree with the women AND the MEN who have said to drink what he likes. Also, while MOST of my friends and family don't drink, I DO have some who do. And what I have gleaned from them is that, if you drink alcoholic drinks, it doesn't matter if it's a martini or a beer or just a bottle of Jack. They all choose to drink what they like, in whatever social setting it is acceptable.



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> You attacked my view based on observations I make REGULARLY.


I've not attacked... I've questioned, I've responded. I've asked what difference it makes at different ages, in this thread. That's not attacking. Attacking would be saying you don't "get it" because you're a (wo)man [I put "wo" in parentheses because that seemed to be what was stated to me... that I don't "get it" because I'm a woman]. Now, if you're talking about other threads, I don't recall attacking you in any of those, either.



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> In a world full of social norms that come with age, gender and a variety of other things; the violation of which have negative consequences, you don't see any. Uh uh. It's definitely not my assertion that's weak.


Maybe not weak.... but definitely flawed. And I say that only because you keep asserting that his friends will think he's gay, and tease him, etc... when even MEN are stating otherwise.



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Affliction is one of many edgy brands of clothing marketed toward teens and 20-somethings. Tap-out is another. They are among some of the most popular clothing in that age range. If a 50 year old man is wearing that, it's a good red flag that there's something not quite right about him. That's the same deal with drinking martinis and wine in casual 20-something hangouts. There's something not quite right about THAT guy.
> 
> You're not aware of these things in these places you don't go, so that makes them untrue right?
> 
> OP himself has related the social result of going against social norms - getting ribbed by his friends for girlie taste in drinks. If he didn't care, he wouldn't be here asking.
> 
> 
> 
> You might not. His virginity cares. Good luck with that sport coat brah. The pretentious douche look drives them wild. Hollister is another brand marketed to teens and 20-somethings that no 50 year old man has any business wearing.
> 
> I'm talking to myself at this point. You don't know major brands and portend to tell people they're acceptable at any age. No, they're not. The very idea of it is comedic. There are social norms, and they come with social consequences when violated.


I said I was unfamiliar with ONE brand (Affliction), and that Hollister means nothing to me... and that equates to not knowing all major brands? I said it means nothing to me, not that I was unfamiliar with it. I choose not to buy brands like Hollister and Abercrombie because I see it as a waste of money, IMO, when there are other brands which are less expensive and better. And I do know what TapouT is. I have to laugh at that one. I really do. Telling someone, of any age, that they cannot wear something related to a sport they enjoy because they are "too old" is ridiculous. But, if you wish to tell an older MMA fan that he (or she) looks ridiculous and shouldn't be wearing a t-shirt from TapouT, go right ahead. Your call.

Also, way to twist my words. I said I see nothing wrong with a kid wearing a sport coat. I didn't suggest that he walk into the bar wearing it when his friends are all wearing jeans and t-shirts. Yea, now I know you're going to twist this as well. I'll make it simple: Broken, if your friends order a beer, order a beer. If they order rum & coke, order rum and coke. If you're that worried about what they think, follow their lead. 



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> WHICH IS EXACTLY WHAT OP IS TRYING TO AVOID BY ASKING ABOUT DRINKS.


See my above response re: what/how to order.




DvlsAdvc8 said:


> What a terrible strategy then, because I'm the one who leaves with the girl they were talking to. And telling me I have a nice butt? Its one thing to stay in character, but that's just weird.


Yes, because ALL men drinking martinis are checking you out. It couldn't possibly be that even one found she wasn't worth the effort when she fell so easily for your lines. 



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Yeah, there actually IS something wrong with a martini. Its not appropriate to the 20-something casual venue. Is that really difficult to grasp? There is something wrong with it, just as there is something wrong with whatever he was drinking that got him some ribbing from his buddies... ie, the whole point of the thread. Either he doesn't care about the ribbing, or he doesn't care about the drink. But then, we know the answer there: this thread exists.


You are like a dog with a bone. Is it really that difficult to grasp that IN GENERAL, there is nothing wrong with a 20-something drinking a martini? And, again, if he's that concerned, follow his friends' lead.



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Hey buddy, try on a dress. You might like it. That's your advice.


Yes, I clearly said "wear a dress".


----------



## keeper63

Scotch and Bourbon are the classic manly drinks, especially neat.

If you want to go more sophisticated, there are always Cognac and Armagnac.

Nothing more manly than downing a straight shot of tequila or vodka.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SimplyAmorous said:


> So what -what kind of DRINK you like, this is utterly silly to me.


It is silly. But is it really any sillier than men refusing to wear dresses? Its simply about social norms.



SimplyAmorous said:


> I knew well enough to not allow myself to be used and thrown away by a Player.


Just picking a nit here, but a real player looks totally genuine. The player that a woman recognizes and rejects so that she is not used and thrown away, technically isn't even a player. A player by definition successfully seduces women.

Its funny, but everyone claims they recognize players. FEW... truly few, actually do and its usually only because someone who knows them both tipped her off. The only way to really recognize a real player is time. If he's not getting what he wants, a player is only going to come after you so long before he moves on to greener pastures. So no matter what he does, you make a guy wait, and in so doing you find out whether he was really a player or not.


----------



## angelpixie

SimplyAmorous said:


> I was one of those fruity mousy conservative drinkers..the kind you'd find in a Library.. Ha ha


Oh, I missed this before -- Guess where I've always worked? The library. :rofl: Obviously, not all of us at the library are conservative mouse-types.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dollystanford said:


> and I can't stand beer and I'm fairly sure I'm confident, assertive and far from sexually naive :rofl:


I have no associations with not liking beer. Only that the women that do, are usually quite the bold adventurous type.

Don't mistake the association as mutually exclusive: "these do that, so those do not" and vice versa. That's not the case.

I could also point out that women that smoke are usually more wild than women who don't. But that doesn't mean there aren't any wild women among the non-smokers.

The same goes for tattoos.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Its funny, but everyone claims they recognize players. FEW... truly few, actually do and its usually only because someone who knows them both tipped her off. The only way to really recognize a real player is time. *If he's not getting what he wants, a player is only going to come after you so long before he moves on to greener pastures*. *So no matter what he does, you make a guy wait, and in so doing you find out whether he was really a player or not.*


Couldn't agree with you more - That is ALWAYS the test of the  ...do they care for YOU , or just your body... only sweet time will reveal that answer.


----------



## Entropy3000

Beer : Guniness, Shiner, Harp, Bass Ale, Sam Adams and if the place is known for it's various beers I will experiement some. Some foods beg for beer.

Wine : But if it is fine dining am doing, then I will typically drink wine. I may opt for wine if I am in the mood. If the lady / ladies I am with are drinking wine I might also.

Bourbon or Rum : Typically neat but I may have it on the rocks and gasp I may even drink it with coke. Vodka is fine. Not a fan of Gin. 

I am not trying to impress anyone with what I drink. 
I know I could drink something with an umbrella in it and fruit hanging out and make that look like fun. How often do I do that? GTFO.

When I was 18 I doubled the bar record plus one for Black Russians while weighing 165. The record was 11 so I had 23. This is a whole other story. I did not have sex that night ... as far as I know. My sister recently told me that that bar burned down a few years ago. Pity.

But basically I drink whatever I feel like drinking. 

I try to keep Irish Car Bombs to special nights.

How would I recognize a woman who is awesome ... she is into me. If so she must be. Pragmatic really. YMMV.


----------



## TiggyBlue

SomedayDig said:


> IF the OP orders a proper martini and his friends think it's girlie in the least, all he's gotta do is have them try a sip. That should shut their f'ng pie holes.


James Bond drinks martini's, damn he's a beta


----------



## angelpixie

Entropy3000 said:


> I am not trying to impress anyone with what I drink.
> I know I could drink something with an umbrella in it and fruit hanging out and make that look like fun. How often do I do that? GTFO.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Entropy3000 said:


> When I was 18 I doubled the bar record plus one for Black Russians whie weighing 165. The record was 11 so I had 23. This is a whole other story. I did not have sex that night ... as far as I know. My sister recently told me that that bar burned down a few years ago. Pity.


 HOLY CRAP!! :smnotworthy: I like Black Russians a lot, but I cannot imagine drinking that many.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Maricha75 said:


> So, if age matters when it comes to martinis... I wonder when a man starts to drink them... I mean, it's not "manly" or "classy" when age 21... but is perfectly ok at age 50? So, at what age does it turn from ridiculous to classy?
> 
> Actually...never mind. The whole argument whether it is ok or not at any age is ridiculous. Drink whatever you want and don't worry about what anyone else thinks. If you're really THAT concerned about it, try some concoctions at home first.


You need to listen to DvlsAdvc8, he's obviously down with the youths


----------



## Entropy3000

angelpixie said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP!! :smnotworthy: I like Black Russians a lot, but I cannot imagine drinking that many.


I did love them ... if I put one up to my mouth sine then my body rebels. Go figure. Not the smartest thing I have ever done. I could have died.


----------



## Quant

I feel like such a nerd at 29 I have never had a sip of alcohol.


----------



## TiggyBlue

C*cktails are the most manly drink there is, ffs they have the word c*ock in it what's more manly than that.


----------



## Hope1964

Quant said:


> I feel like such a nerd at 29 I have never had a sip of alcohol.


Why not?


----------



## Maricha75

Quant said:


> I feel like such a nerd at 29 I have never had a sip of alcohol.


Don't feel bad. Except for a sip of cheap wine mom got as an anniversary gift many years ago, and my First Communion when I was Catholic, I'd never had so much as a sip until I was 34 or 35. Can't remember which NYE it was, tbh lol. My MIL gave me a sip of her drink.

* Please note, I said I don't drink, not that I never TASTED alcohol. Same with my parents. Never said they NEVER drank... but Dad, I know for certain, has not had a drop in more than 30 years. Mom, idk. But I know it's been many years... like, since we were kids.


----------



## Entropy3000

Quant said:


> I feel like such a nerd at 29 I have never had a sip of alcohol.


I have been wanting to go to Portland for a while now for my work. I am told there are some really good places to drink there.

Anything to excess can be bad for you. I think even math. 

Nothing wrong with not drinking. One can still socialize. By drinking something else. I tend to nurse my drinks much of the time. My goal is almost never to get drunk.

Some folks have religious reasons.

Culture has much to do with this. I do not drink much thae past few decades as my father was an alocohilic and I know I could go that direction if I do not keep it real. So I am OCD about other things ... like my job.


----------



## Ikaika

Quant said:


> I feel like such a nerd at 29 I have never had a sip of alcohol.


Don't, you are not missing a thing.


----------



## Entropy3000

Maricha75 said:


> Don't feel bad. Except for a sip of cheap wine mom got as an anniversary gift many years ago, and my First Communion when I was Catholic, I'd never had so much as a sip until I was 34 or 35. Can't remember which NYE it was, tbh lol. My MIL gave me a sip of her drink.
> 
> * Please note, I said I don't drink, not that I never TASTED alcohol. Same with my parents. Never said they NEVER drank... but Dad, I know for certain, has not had a drop in more than 30 years. Mom, idk. But I know it's been many years... like, since we were kids.


Many of us alter boys drank wine in the sacristy.

Sweet Cherry Wine

I sang the Schaefer Jingle for my wife last weekend. She was amazed!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

TiggyBlue said:


> You need to listen to DvlsAdvc8, he's obviously down with the youths


I would wholly cringe to get his assessment on our oldest for being the living opposite of so much that LIVES and is praise worthy in today's society for men to aspire to.....He would verbally knock him to the ground , and stomp on him telling him he is wasting his youth, his manhood, probably call him GAY...since he wouldn't want any part of the type of women he likes to bring home on his arm....those adventurous chicks sitting at the bar with tattoos around her headlights sipping a beer... but he's happy ... and still likes who he is. 



> *Quant said:* I feel like such a nerd at 29 I have never had a sip of alcohol.


 I think that's perfectly fine, even admirable.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Only gay men drink appletinis?

That's just like saying all black guys love fried chicken isn't it?

I mean really if TAM is gonna allow such offensive stereotypes I have a lot to say about the ape men posting here.


----------



## Maricha75

Almostrecovered said:


> That's just like saying all black guys love fried chicken isn't it?


You mean they don't??? Man... now what am I gonna make for the neighbors across the street????
Wait, watermelon is ok, right?


----------



## Entropy3000




----------



## TCSRedhead




----------



## Created2Write

SomedayDig said:


> "Haha, Candy Ass drinking his Martini (which is a few shots of 90 proof straight booze) while I sit here drinking my big bad IPA (at 7.2% alcohol)"
> 
> Yeah, makes sense who the candy ass is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Made my day!!

:iagree:


----------



## Lyris

In my experience if a man is too unsophisticated to drink real wine, proper martinis and real scotch he's not equipped to handle a woman like me. 

And if he wastes even a second wondering if his friends will laugh at him for something so trivial, he's really not worth my time.


----------



## Almostrecovered

And Lyris has descended from prisoners, does it get any more alpha?


----------



## Created2Write

I've seen a man drink an appletini and didn't think anything about it other than, "*gasp* I totally want an appletini!"


----------



## 2ntnuf

A shot of Jameson and a cold Lager on a hot day is nice. An ale is a bit more flavorful.


----------



## Entropy3000

Lyris said:


> In my experience if a man is too unsophisticated to drink real wine, proper martinis and real scotch he's not equipped to handle a woman like me.
> 
> And if he wastes even a second wondering if his friends will laugh at him for something so trivial, he's really not worth my time.


----------



## Entropy3000

The right woman could get me to go into this bar and order an appletini.


----------



## angelpixie

Entropy3000 said:


> The right woman could get me to go into this bar and order an appletini.


Please tell Mrs. Ent to take a pic of that for us.


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


> And Lyris has descended from prisoners, does it get any more alpha?


Was she on the ship with Kahn?


----------



## Caribbean Man

Anyone ever had a c*cktail like this?



A c*cktail with _real fire._
I can't remember the name right now, but
It just tasted different, in a good way.

I remember once hanging out with a group of female friends in this really nice wine bar. 
The occasion was a birthday celebration or something like that.

They didn't ask me what I wanted to drink, they just ordered an entire round.

Anybody ever had one of those liquid nitro c*ocktails with the swirling vapour on top?
Really good stuff.

I no longer drink hard stuff.
I agree with Derio and others like minded.
I personally think its a waste of time and money.
If I'm going to drink , most likely, its going to be a velvety Merlot, a sweet Zinfandel or a full dark Shiraz.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Entropy3000 said:


> The right woman could get me to go into this bar and order an appletini.


Easy peasy if you're wearing boots.


----------



## Ikaika

Man's drink

http://youtu.be/-qlGHwP5C0A


----------



## Created2Write

I'm interested in classic literature, so a man who drinks wine, to me, is very classy.


----------



## samyeagar

Caribbean Man said:


> Anyone ever had a c*cktail like this?
> 
> 
> 
> A c*cktail with _real fire._
> I can't remember the name right now, but
> It just tasted different, in a good way.
> 
> I remember once hanging out with a group of female friends in this really nice wine bar.
> The occasion was a birthday celebration or something like that.
> 
> They didn't ask me what I wanted to drink, they just ordered an entire round.
> 
> Anybody ever had one of those liquid nitro c*ocktails with the swirling vapour on top?
> Really good stuff.
> 
> I no longer drink hard stuff.
> I agree with Derio and others like minded.
> I personally think its a waste of time and money.
> If I'm going to drink , most likely, its going to be a velvety Merlot, a sweet Zinfandel or a full dark Shiraz.


The Flaming Moe


----------



## Broken at 20

So, when I logged off yesterday, this thread was only two pages. 

And today, after a 7-hour shift, it is 13. 

And just going to say this now:
You guys argue over really stupid things. 
And I think someone in one of their post, referencing me, called me a boy. I don't remember after reading 9+ pages of random arguments. But I do want to address that. 
It's a pet peeve when I am called boy. If I am old enough to be drafted to go and get shot at for those of you that are lucky enough to be a woman and evade the draft or the guys that are old enough to not get drafted, you can at least call me a man! Or a young man. But not boy! 
And there is my contribution to stupid argument on this thread. 



Also, the Martini drinks. 
I have yet to see my friends try one. My guy friends that is. A few of my girl friends that do drink have tried them, and they like them, or so they say. But they probably get rather fruity drinks, so it is easier. 
The reason my guy friends don't is probably because we are 20-ish. They mostly drink cheap beer, and whiskey. 

And I think I can see how the environment greatly influences what is considered acceptable. 

I can actually almost see it right now. 
I am taking some business classes, before I start my junior year at college. Going into accounting. I took a management class, and we have seen how alcohol is just sometimes, part of the business. And you should know what to drink and when. Like vodka if your client is Russian. Or champagne to toast a promotion or something I guess (kinda guessing there). Or of course, the James Bond Martini. But again, that is when you are in a business-like setting. Not if I go out with my friends tomorrow. 

But at work, which is mostly blue collar men, it is very different. My bosses mostly drink beer of different varieties. One drinks bourbon and coke, another is a big whiskey drinker. They don't drink vodka or martinis or champagne or anything fancy really. Just bourbon or whiskey. 

So it might depend on who you go out with, or your line of work. Possibility? Just making a guess here. 

Also, not really looking to become a weekend binge drinker and party animal. I just want to know enough so I don't look like the fool if I am ever invited out drinking. 

But the possibility to meet girls never hurts...


----------



## SomedayDig

Jack neat then. Not a shot mind you, just put it in a proper glass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo

21 year old Guy walks into the Men's clubhouse looking for advice on manly drinks. Gets tons of advice from people who have never been a 21 year old guy.....


----------



## Quant

Hope1964 said:


> Why not?


I don't like things that impact my cognition.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

angelpixie said:


> Wow, thanks for the validation.  I went on my first date in over a year a few weeks back. I ordered a Guinness. After the date, he texted that he thought I was sexy. I'm positive now that the two things were connected. Case closed. :rofl:
> 
> I love stouts/porters. It takes a while to drink one, too, so it keeps me from having too many. Those flavored 'tini' drinks, on the other hand? Danger, Will Robinson -- I drink those waaaaay too fast, lol.


My wife drinks Guinness. Good stuff, eh?


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Broken at 20 said:


> So, when I logged off yesterday, this thread was only two pages.
> 
> And today, after a 7-hour shift, it is 13.
> 
> And just going to say this now:
> You guys argue over really stupid things.
> And I think someone in one of their post, referencing me, called me a boy. I don't remember after reading 9+ pages of random arguments. But I do want to address that.
> It's a pet peeve when I am called boy. If I am old enough to be drafted to go and get shot at for those of you that are lucky enough to be a woman and evade the draft or the guys that are old enough to not get drafted, you can at least call me a man! Or a young man. But not boy!
> And there is my contribution to stupid argument on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the Martini drinks.
> I have yet to see my friends try one. My guy friends that is. A few of my girl friends that do drink have tried them, and they like them, or so they say. But they probably get rather fruity drinks, so it is easier.
> The reason my guy friends don't is probably because we are 20-ish. They mostly drink cheap beer, and whiskey.
> 
> And I think I can see how the environment greatly influences what is considered acceptable.
> 
> I can actually almost see it right now.
> I am taking some business classes, before I start my junior year at college. Going into accounting. I took a management class, and we have seen how alcohol is just sometimes, part of the business. And you should know what to drink and when. Like vodka if your client is Russian. Or champagne to toast a promotion or something I guess (kinda guessing there). Or of course, the James Bond Martini. But again, that is when you are in a business-like setting. Not if I go out with my friends tomorrow.
> 
> But at work, which is mostly blue collar men, it is very different. My bosses mostly drink beer of different varieties. One drinks bourbon and coke, another is a big whiskey drinker. They don't drink vodka or martinis or champagne or anything fancy really. Just bourbon or whiskey.
> 
> So it might depend on who you go out with, or your line of work. Possibility? Just making a guess here.
> 
> Also, not really looking to become a weekend binge drinker and party animal. I just want to know enough so I don't look like the fool if I am ever invited out drinking.
> 
> But the possibility to meet girls never hurts...


I bartended for years part time in a ******* bar. I served guys mixed drinks of all types. We are talking everything from the cheapest of crap beers to the fruity or chocolate frozen drinks. I even had a guy at the yearly halloween costume party drinking gin and tonic out of a baby bottle. Not once did I ever see anyone made fun of for drink choice. Pick whatever you want. Just do it responsibly.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Quant said:


> I don't like things that impact my cognition.


Smart feller.
I feel the same way too, but I must admit ,it took me a while before I reached this level of maturity.


----------



## SomedayDig

Quant said:


> I feel like such a nerd at 29 I have never had a sip of alcohol.


Does this mean you post in a how to give a bj thread to say that you've never given one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound

SimplyAmorous said:


> I guess.....as women.... we can only blame ourselves when another Nice man goes in the way of a D!ck because he has to conform to society's acceptable norms ...and jump through all these asinine hoops for attraction's sake.
> 
> I will never understand this personally. Why can't we all just appreciate people on their character... and not all this outward BS... that is so easily for show.. it never reaches to who the real man is anyway. So what -what kind of DRINK you like, this is utterly silly to me. I'd probably notice the guy drinking the apple juice box, that would give a nice starting conversation -cause he wasn't the freaking NORM...and I would be intrigued.


Oh, i agree 100%. What is with all the outward BS and games people have to play these days for the sake of a relationship? I mentioned in another thread that women today are looking for something different in a man than my grandmothers were looking for. I tried to explain what I meant. I wish I had read this comment first, because it explains a lot in a simple way. Today, it's all about outward BS, jumping through asinine hoops for attractions sake, and a bunch of silly stuff that will be different a few months or years into the relationship anyway.


----------



## Woodchuck

Broken at 20 said:


> So, I recently turned 21! The legal drinking age! Score!
> 
> But since I went to community college, and didn't get into the party scene there or in high school that much, I don't really know much about alcohol or drinking. I have no idea what my tolerance level is either. But I figure I can learn that as I go.
> 
> 
> I know it is unacceptable, or at least I've heard it is, for guys to order fruity drinks, and light beer.
> But beyond that, I don't really know anything.
> 
> So I was just looking for what is considered acceptable to drink?
> And what is good? So far, most of what I have tried has tasted like crap, or vinegar. Especially that whiskey. Surprising how 1.5 oz. of liquid can feel like hot liquid metal going down.
> 
> So in a nut shell,
> What is good and acceptable? I am playing catchup with most of my friends.


Double shot of Wild Turkey 101 on the rocks....You can sip on it forever, and no one looks down on a man who appreciates the thunderbird....

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck

I am a whisky drinker....

I like my whisky straight, but in bars I drink it on the rocks so the glass dosen't look empty so quickly.......

I usually order doubles....

I love scotch, cutty, or a single malt...cant stand J&B

I like bourbon, and especially wild turkey...It is sublime...

If it isn't at least 86 proof, it is cookin whisky...Suitable only for toddies, and cough remedies...

Evan Williams is drinkable,

Jack just puts me off, something phony about the overwhelming oakiness.....

George ****el, Grand Dad, Barklays, Yellowstone all acceptable......

Never mix whisky with soda pop....

I like tequila, but can never work up a decent buzz on it...

Rum...It's for mixing so not particular....

vodka ditto

All the various fad liqeurs... jaeger, etc....yuck Never had a cold bad enough to need one....

Beer....I was born in St. Louis so Busch, Mich, and Budweiser...Sam Adams is excellent, on tap if possible

Wine...Yellowtail shiraz is a great inexpensive red, also their cab-sav....I always drink red when it is available.....

Whites, A good Joberg reisling, pinot grigio, any California white is drinkable.....

Don't do tini's or gin....


good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## ocotillo

On beer....

Before the advent of machine pickers, women and girls worked in the fields picking hops. It was observed that the young girls would get their first menstrual cycle substantially earlier than their peers who were not so employed. 

Hops contains a powerful phytoestrogen (Called 8-prenylnaringenin) It is present at low levels in beer and other drinks containing hops.


----------



## Broken at 20

Ok...Is that a good thing or a bad thing? 

Also found a drink I could stomach. 
Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey and coke. Didn't taste as good as the coke alone did, but it wasn't like I was trying to choke it down. 



> If it isn't at least 86 proof, it is cookin whisky...Suitable only for toddies, and cough remedies...


Um...really?
Isn't that a little extreme? 
Because mine was only 80 proof. And it was pretty damn strong. 
But hey, if it is only suitable for toddies, you should be able to down the entire bottle in one sitting right?


----------



## Fozzy

I really like Greyhounds--Vodka and grapefruit juice.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SimplyAmorous said:


> I would wholly cringe to get his assessment on our oldest for being the living opposite of so much that LIVES and is praise worthy in today's society for men to aspire to.....He would verbally knock him to the ground , and stomp on him telling him he is wasting his youth, his manhood, probably call him GAY...since he wouldn't want any part of the type of women he likes to bring home on his arm....those adventurous chicks sitting at the bar with tattoos around her headlights sipping a beer... but he's happy ... and still likes who he is.


That's fine. He's not on a forum asking about what to drink that won't earn him the ribbing of his friends. Would I call him gay? Nah. Sheltered and vanilla? Perhaps. But hey, he's happy and doesn't know any different.

And fyi... I go for many different types of women, but yeah, those adventurous tattooed chicks are definitely the most fun.


----------



## TCSRedhead

SimplyAmorous said:


> those adventurous chicks sitting at the bar with tattoos


Ouch, thanks SA. I always figured you had some negative thoughts about me but that's another ouch.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Almostrecovered said:


> Only gay men drink appletinis?
> 
> That's just like saying all black guys love fried chicken isn't it?
> 
> I mean really if TAM is gonna allow such offensive stereotypes I have a lot to say about the ape men posting here.


Who said "only" anything? Stereotypes are driven by common observation. How exactly is it offensive to you that the only men I've ever seen drinking these drinks are in fact gay? I have plenty of gay friends who would wholeheartedly agree with me. One of the ways they identify each other in a straight locale is by drink, dress, and mannerism. So gimme a break on the offensive stereotype outrage.

If THEY themselves admit to identifying each other with such cues, how is my relating it offensive? When someone says "chick drink"... you're going to tell me you don't know exactly what they're talking about right? Don't be naïve. Common perception is what it is.

Similarly, black folks themselves will tell you that yes, black folks love them some fried chicken. That's one conversation I've been in repeatedly, and my black friends laugh about how true it is.

That an individual does not conform to a stereotype does not render the stereotype untrue.

There are characteristics that cue you in to everyone. Stereotypical characteristics that say, "jock"... or "artsy"... or "geek"; few you'd argue with.

If you're out at the average bar in middle America, not hawaii, and your drinking the amazing Technicolor ****tail with the entire Dole corporation on top with the biggest brightest little ornamental umbrella... yeah, I'm gonna think there's a good chance your gay. 9 out of 10 times I see that, I'm gonna be right, even if you in fact are not.

OP's question was aimed directly at social perceptions and I answered on them. That his friends gave him grief is proof those perceptions exist.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

stritle said:


> not a nerd. that's a pretty respectable decision IMHO.


Not to be argumentative (yes, I am ), but how is never having a drink because one doesn't want to anymore respectable than having a drink because one wants to?

Its so funny that so many here are impaling me for pointing out social perception, while actually engaging in perpetuating some of those perceptions.

Not drinking is somehow respectable?

Oh, there's no perception of certain drinks as being less manly... but wine, well that sure is classy.

Some people here crack me up.

Let me go find some beer drinking tattooed hoe at the bar... 'cause ya know, I'm the only one stereotyping and applying social perceptions. lol


----------



## Hope1964

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Some people here crack me up.


:iagree: :iagree:


----------



## Dollystanford

He said it's a respectable decision in answer to the poster who said he thought it made him a nerd, not that it's the only respectable decision


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Woodchuck said:


> Double shot of Wild Turkey 101 on the rocks....You can sip on it forever, and no one looks down on a man who appreciates the thunderbird....
> 
> the woodchuck


ha, your name reminded me of one a 21 year old guy should not drink when out with the boys: Woodchuck Hard Cider. Yeah, it probably tastes like apple juice. If you want apple juice, order some f****g apple juice.

I was at a BYOB pants less house party last year with my girlfriend of the time (yes, it is awesome and hilarious), and this dude brought a case of Woodchuck. I got to the party late and hadn't started drinking yet, so I agreed to drive some of his friends on a beer run. Dude tells his friends to get him something. They bought him a pack of apple juice boxes with the little straws and said they got confused.

Guys do things like this all the time at that age.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Dollystanford said:


> He said it's a respectable decision in answer to the poster who said he thought it made him a nerd, not that it's the only respectable decision


touché.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Broken at 20 said:


> So, when I logged off yesterday, this thread was only two pages.
> 
> And today, after a 7-hour shift, it is 13.
> 
> And just going to say this now:
> You guys argue over really stupid things.


Full stop.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

stritle said:


> I didn't say it was, you've added words to fit your assumption of what I was meaning.


I didn't add words, but yes, I had a different interpretation of your words. Hence, touché in reply to Dolly.



stritle said:


> making a decision to not do something and sticking with it when you are often faced with peers that do the opposite, is respectable IMO.


I agree, but then, you assumed that context. For all that was stated, you could just as easily assume they never wanted a drink and nobody ever bothered them about it.

I took your comment to imply some kind of innate respectability of not drinking over drinking. Dolly straightened me out.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Broken at 20 said:


> Ok...Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> Also found a drink I could stomach.
> Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey and coke. Didn't taste as good as the coke alone did, but it wasn't like I was trying to choke it down.


Honestly, your taste adjusts over time too. I'm only just now beginning to find dark beers not named Guinness palatable... even my first acceptable IPA.

A friend of mine runs a local brewery called Straight to Ale and he's always putting random crap in front of me and saying it'll grow on me. Surprisingly, he's right.


----------



## Broken at 20

Well, had my first drink in a legal establishment. 
Whiskey and coke. 
Just one. 

Not as good as I remembered it from the first time. Then again, it never really tasted that good. 

I am starting to think this whole drinking thing is over-rated.
A regular coke would've been cheaper, tasted better, and come with free refills.


----------



## jay1365

Scotch. MAYBE rocks if the scotch isn't that good.


----------



## committed_guy

Homebrew!


----------



## Thundarr

Broken at 20 said:


> Well, had my first drink in a legal establishment.
> Whiskey and coke.
> Just one.
> 
> Not as good as I remembered it from the first time. Then again, it never really tasted that good.
> 
> I am starting to think this whole drinking thing is over-rated.
> A regular coke would've been cheaper, tasted better, and come with free refills.


Not drinking is an option.


----------



## chillymorn

you could try some pot instead!.....just joking.

be the responsible guy ...the desiginated driver. you will stay sharp and be able to flirt with the ladies better.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Broken at 20 said:


> I am starting to think this whole drinking thing is over-rated.
> A regular coke would've been cheaper, tasted better, and come with free refills.


There isn't anything special to drinking. Most people that drink do so simply because it relaxes and loosens them up. If you're not drinking enough to get loose or at least take the edge off of nervousness, stress, other... or if you don't care about such nor have any desire to really let loose, then there's no point in drinking at all. Be the designated driver, drink a coke, and everyone will appreciate you anyway. Beats paying for a cab.

At best, drinking only amplifies how much fun you have doing whatever you're doing imo. A lot of food tastes better when complimented with a good beer or wine; Playing pool, or just about any game, becomes a lot more funny; Dancing becomes a lot more interesting and conversations go anywhere and everywhere. Hell, even politics gets more interesting when you have some people over for a Presidential debate drinking game.

If you don't like the taste and none of that is appealing to you, there's not much reason to drink.


----------



## Grayson

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> There isn't anything special to drinking. Most people that drink do so simply because it relaxes and loosens them up. If you're not drinking enough to get loose or at least take the edge off of nervousness, stress, other... or if you don't care about such nor have any desire to really let loose, then there's no point in drinking at all. Be the designated driver, drink a coke, and everyone will appreciate you anyway. Beats paying for a cab.
> 
> At best, drinking only amplifies how much fun you have doing whatever you're doing imo. A lot of food tastes better when complimented with a good beer or wine; Playing pool, or just about any game, becomes a lot more funny; Dancing becomes a lot more interesting and conversations go anywhere and everywhere. Hell, even politics gets more interesting when you have some people over for a Presidential debate drinking game.
> 
> If you don't like the taste and none of that is appealing to you, there's not much reason to drink.


Describes me to a T.

I've never found an alcoholic beverage that tastes good, regardless of the circumstances. So, for many years, it's exclusivy soft drinks for me.

The flip side, though, of being the dedicated designated driver.... What if drunk people annoy the ever-loving pi$$ out of you? What if you find them obnoxious? You can end up with a couple of options: many a night surrounded by friends and loved ones (including SO) annoying you more and more with each passing moment, or many a night at home while friends and loved ones (including SO) are out getting tanked.

When it's just the two of us, my wife drinks in moderation (when she drinks). When it's a larger group, though...the drinks flow a bit more freely...as does the obnoxious nature of everyone in the group.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Broken at 20

Yea...starting to think alcohol is really overrated.

But out of curiosity, how true is this?

Partying Sober vs Drunk - YouTube

And keep in mind, there may be an age gap.


----------



## JCD

I like Sangreia, Bacardi Breezers, and Long Island Iced Tea (be VERY careful of that last one)

Life is too short to make yourself like something that tastes like crap (see Scotch)

Beer is like drinking bread...nasty funky, moldy bread...with a miserable aftertaste.

The important thing is to drink water between your drinks. That is what helps me avoid hangovers.

And I suggest you get a large quantity of whatever you like to drink and with the safety of a friend, you tie one on hard. Take the time to feel when you are getting seriously wasted so you can see the warning signs. That way, you can know when your judgment is starting to get impaired. It's sort of like a High Altitude Chamber Test for pilots: you see and feel what getting screwed up feels like so you can see the danger signs.

Don't make drinking a habit though, okay? Only drink socially because drinking alone is likely to make you an alcoholic. I had two male relatives who had trouble with drink, so I am extra careful...usually.


----------



## Caribbean Man

JCD said:


> *Don't make drinking a habit though, okay? Only drink socially because drinking alone is likely to make you an alcoholic.* I had two male relatives who had trouble with drink, so I am extra careful...usually.


:iagree:

I also think that beer doesn't taste good.
When I was much younger , I only drank beer because the friends I hung out with drank beer.

Also beer made me piss gallons.


----------



## Grayson

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I also think that beer doesn't taste good.
> When I was much younger , I only drank beer because the friends I hung out with drank beer.
> 
> Also beer made me piss gallons.


Beer. Ugh. Tastes like pi$$ filtered through a$$.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Grayson said:


> Beer. Ugh. Tastes like pi$$ filtered through a$$.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL and how would you know what that tastes like?


all alcohol is a learned or acuired taste. much like coffee.


hard alcohol is very hard tasting. I have never had a shot of anything that I said wow now that was good. but I have had a fair bit of beer that was quite refreshing the colder the better.

I drink about a case of beer a month during the summer. after cutting the grass or working on the car. but in the winter/cooler months I lose my taste for it and switch to coffee.


----------



## Grayson

chillymorn said:


> LOL and how would you know what that tastes like?


Our sense of taste is tied greatly to our sense of smell. I know what beer tastes like. I know what the other two items smell like. There's a great similarity. ;-)




> all alcohol is a learned or acuired taste. much like coffee.
> 
> 
> hard alcohol is very hard tasting. I have never had a shot of anything that I said wow now that was good. but I have had a fair bit of beer that was quite refreshing the colder the better.
> 
> I drink about a case of beer a month during the summer. after cutting the grass or working on the car. but in the winter/cooler months I lose my taste for it and switch to coffee.


This will probably sound like a lecture when it's not intended as such, but if you're drinking beer to cool off after heavy exertion in hot weather, it's counter-productive, as beer dehydrates you further.

But, hey...it's all a matter of taste. And, it's not limited to alcoholic beverages. My wife and son love that nasty carbonated prune juice called "Dr. Pepper," too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Grayson said:


> Our sense of taste is tied greatly to our sense of smell. I know what beer tastes like. I know what the other two items smell like. There's a great similarity. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will probably sound like a lecture when it's not intended as such, but if you're drinking beer to cool off after heavy exertion in hot weather, it's counter-productive, as beer dehydrates you further.
> 
> But, hey...it's all a matter of taste. And, it's not limited to alcoholic beverages. My wife and son love that nasty carbonated prune juice called "Dr. Pepper," too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yep it dehydrates you. but thats when it tastes the best. I've also read that beer is mostly water so it dosn't dehydrate you as much as you think. if you look hard enough you can find a study on the web to suport anything you want......moderation is key.

pop,soda espically diet is probley the worst thing you could drink. I haven't had a pop in 10 yrs. its water,coffee,milk,and some summer time beer for me only.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

chillymorn said:


> LOL and how would you know what that tastes like?
> 
> 
> all alcohol is a learned or acuired taste. much like coffee.
> 
> 
> hard alcohol is very hard tasting. I have never had a shot of anything that I said wow now that was good. but I have had a fair bit of beer that was quite refreshing the colder the better.
> 
> I drink about a case of beer a month during the summer. after cutting the grass or working on the car. but in the winter/cooler months I lose my taste for it and switch to coffee.


An Irish Breakfast is just plain good; literally tastes like pancakes. Its pretty weak, but boy is it good. There are a lot of shooters that are pretty good... but that bill definitely adds up quick. Honestly, I think margaritas taste great too - even when they're strong.

Totally agree with you on beer. Its a must after working on my bikes during the summer. I lose interest in January after football season. During the season though, beer and hot wings? I'm all over that.


----------



## chillymorn

an irish breakfast I'll have to try one.

I'm only half irish should I tell them to only put half the alcohol in it?


----------



## Grayson

chillymorn said:


> yep it dehydrates you. but thats when it tastes the best. I've also read that beer is mostly water so it dosn't dehydrate you as much as you think. if you look hard enough you can find a study on the web to suport anything you want......moderation is key.
> 
> pop,soda espically diet is probley the worst thing you could drink. I haven't had a pop in 10 yrs. its water,coffee,milk,and some summer time beer for me only.


Oh, I have no illusions about the nutritional/health value of sodas. They just taste far better to me than anything I've ever had with alcohol in it. Milk's great, especially with breakfast and/or sweets. (For a while, between our son and I, we were going through a couple of gallons per week.) For coffee, I have to specifically want coffee, and even then, I load it down with milk and sugar (light tan instead of dark coffee brown).

I'm fine with people drinking (until/unless they reach that obnoxious point). The only time I'm remotely uncomfortable is in those work/social settings in which alcohol is allowed. Seems that - especially if they're buying - management (whatever the company) expects everyone to drink, and if you don't (for whatever reason) you're at a social/networking disadvantage compared to those who do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

forgot iced tea with ginger ale 50/50 mix is pretty good. and old timer neighbor turned me on to it. I only drink it over his place.


----------



## JCD

chillymorn said:


> forgot iced tea with ginger ale 50/50 mix is pretty good. and old timer neighbor turned me on to it. I only drink it over his place.


That sounds GREAT! Is it lemon tea?




> This will probably sound like a lecture when it's not intended as such, but if you're drinking beer to cool off after heavy exertion in hot weather, it's counter-productive, as beer dehydrates you further.
> 
> But, hey...it's all a matter of taste. And, it's not limited to alcoholic beverages. My wife and son love that nasty carbonated prune juice called "Dr. Pepper," too.


However...there have been...periods of my life when all I drank was caffeinated beverages of one kind or another...and I wasn't passing out left and right from dehydration.

So I would take the idea that drinking beer is terribly risky with a lick of margarita salt.

Now, try a Doctor Pepper as cold as you can make it and add a squirt of lemon juice. Nectar!


----------



## chillymorn

JCD said:


> That sounds GREAT! Is it lemon tea?
> 
> 
> I don't think it was just some home made iced tea.
> 
> However...there have been...periods of my life when all I drank was caffeinated beverages of one kind or another...and I wasn't passing out left and right from dehydration.
> 
> So I would take the idea that drinking beer is terribly risky with a lick of margarita salt.
> 
> Now, try a Doctor Pepper as cold as you can make it and add a squirt of lemon juice. Nectar!


----------



## Grayson

JCD said:


> However...there have been...periods of my life when all I drank was caffeinated beverages of one kind or another...and I wasn't passing out left and right from dehydration.
> 
> So I would take the idea that drinking beer is terribly risky with a lick of margarita salt.


Hmmm...I don't recall saying anything about it being risky. Merely that drinking a beer to quench a thirst and cool down from exertion doesn't quite fit the bill.



> Now, try a Doctor Pepper as cold as you can make it and add a squirt of lemon juice. Nectar!


Doctor Pepper = almost as nasty as beer.
Lemon = just plain yuck.

What part of this drink is supposed to entice me? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Grayson said:


> Our sense of taste is tied greatly to our sense of smell. I know what beer tastes like. I know what the other two items smell like. There's a great similarity. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will probably sound like a lecture when it's not intended as such, but if you're drinking beer to cool off after heavy exertion in hot weather, it's counter-productive, as beer dehydrates you further.
> 
> But, hey...it's all a matter of taste. And, it's not limited to alcoholic beverages. My wife and son love that nasty carbonated prune juice called "Dr. Pepper," too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


just read two articles about how beer actually hydrates better than water after exercise.

Bingo thats what I'm going with cheers:smthumbup:


----------



## Tomara

chillymorn said:


> But when I do drink beer its a Dos Equis. stay thirsty my friend!
> 
> couldn't resist.


Oh no you didn't just say that:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chillymorn

thoes dos Equis comercials are great.

bought a case of it at x mass time was pretty good beer!

but I had an overwhelming desire to do some fencing!!!! then Obamma called me for some advice and I had to run out and save some lives.


I once had an awkward moment just to see how it feels!

when I punch someone in the face they have to fight the urge to thank me.


funny stuff.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Saying "beer" is truly a mistake. Regular budweiser is about as far from Scotch Ale (my personal favorite) as Coke is to milk. I CAN NOT drink regular bud. Hell I was at a concert and Sam Adams was $12, Bud was $9, Water was $4.50 and Natty Light was $4. Yes...Natty light, start with water..add stuff to it and end up with something that is worth LESS than what you started with.

Some other good drinks
Long Island Iced Tea
The new reemergence of flavored moonshine  
Apple pie moonshine...so good and SOOOO DANGEROUS!


----------



## Dad&Hubby

TCSRedhead said:


> One bourbon, one scotch and one beer!


Best response.

But you need to drink alone....with nobody else....and prefer to be by yourself!


----------



## Dad&Hubby

ScubaSteve61 said:


> I'm so alpha, I make a Fuzzy Navel look manly.


Welll a Fuzzy Navel definitely isn't feminine.....if you know what I mean.....


----------



## vellocet

Johnnie Walker Green Label. Superb

Neat or on the rocks (but only 2 square cubes, clear if possible)

And in a glass tumbler, not a plastic cup.


----------



## tainted

Liquid Cocaine . Its all i ever order when i'm out. Like the name implies, it will mess you up. 2 will have me feeling a nice buzz 4-5 and i'm done for the night.


----------



## John Lee

I'm one of those "craft beer" guys. I'm not to the extreme like the people who write those reviews on RateBeer and Beer Advocate, but I like seeking out new stuff to try, preferably 6% ABV or higher. Belgian Ales, sours, Pale Ales, IPAs, stouts, oktoberfests, black lagers, wheat beers, etc. I'm down for all of it.

I do occasionally enjoy a good bourbon neat though.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Anybody here ever had one of these ?



A Liquid Nitrogen shot.


----------



## vellocet

^^^ Those look cool as hell. How do you make them?


----------



## vellocet

John Lee said:


> I'm one of those "craft beer" guys. I'm not to the extreme like the people who write those reviews on RateBeer and Beer Advocate, but I like seeking out new stuff to try, preferably 6% ABV or higher. Belgian Ales, sours, Pale Ales, IPAs, stouts, oktoberfests, black lagers, wheat beers, etc. I'm down for all of it.
> 
> I do occasionally enjoy a good bourbon neat though.


Try Killian's Irish Stout. I love that stuff. Gotta have that in a pilsner or clear tall glass of some sort


----------



## Runs like Dog

Go Nuclear. Beyond Everclear. 










Warning: not intended to be consumed neat.


----------



## Caribbean Man

vellocet said:


> ^^^ Those look cool as hell. How do you make them?


Make the normal [email protected] and infuse liquid nitrogen through it.
Liquid nitrogen is cryogenic and boils @ −196 °C, hence the bubbly " cauldron effect."


----------



## Caribbean Man

Runs like Dog said:


> Go Nuclear. Beyond Everclear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: not intended to be consumed neat.


95% proof is quite a lot of alcohol by volume.
That's like a mule kick to the head!


----------



## Runs like Dog

It's the only way to start a fight with some Soviet 'diplomats' in a Nigerian bar.


----------



## WyshIknew

Most of the time I just drink Bottle Green cordial with mineral water.



http://www.bottlegreendrinks.com/


----------



## Ikaika

Fourth leading cause of erectile dysfunction is alcohol. Not sure why any drink with alcohol is a mans drink.


----------



## CH

Anything with alcohol and is consumable is a man's drink. Just make sure the girls drink more of it than you. And make VERY SURE she's not a heavy drinker or else you're going to wake up without your wallet.

Don't ask how I know that.

BTW, it's beer & whiskey for me.


----------



## Runs like Dog

If I owned a bar I'd name it "The Knife and Bottle"


----------



## anchorwatch

drerio said:


> Fourth leading cause of erectile dysfunction is alcohol. Not sure why any drink with alcohol is a mans drink.


Drerio, from my own experiance, your so right! :~)


----------



## heartsbeating

My husband drinks gin martinis. White Russians. Guinness from the tap and dark ales. In other words, he's fussy. I dig that.

I love wine. I wouldn't think anything 'unmanly' of a man drinking wine.


----------



## heartsbeating

Caribbean Man said:


> Anybody here ever had one of these ?


That's an impressive looking drink. Last time I did a shot, it was a large vodka. C*cktails followed. I woke up clothed in the bath-tub (tub was dry) with a vague memory of being on stage with drag queens.

Shots are now against my religion. 

I can't tolerate as much as I used to. Ah to be 21 again. I started going to clubs at 16/17. Bourbon and coke was my drink of choice or sometimes scotch and dry. Cigarettes. Leather jacket. Oh how things change! Now I enjoy a smooth red wine. 2-3 glasses is pretty much my limit paced between water. And if I'm feeling really wild, I'll finish the evening with a cup of green tea.


----------



## Caribbean Man

heartsbeating said:


> That's an impressive looking drink. Last time I did a shot, it was a large vodka. C*cktails followed. I woke up clothed in the bath-tub (tub was dry) with a vague memory of being on stage with drag queens.
> 
> Shots are now against my religion.
> 
> I can't tolerate as much as I used to. Ah to be 21 again. I started going to clubs at 16/17. Bourbon and coke was my drink of choice or sometimes scotch and dry. Cigarettes. Leather jacket. Oh how things change! Now I enjoy a smooth red wine. 2-3 glasses is pretty much my limit paced between water. And if I'm feeling really wild, I'll finish the evening with a cup of green tea.


Yeah, shots are against my religion too.

In fact I'm more like Derio, I hardly ever drink , except wine,you and I have that in common.

But I saw those shots in the pic I posted and another one called a " flaming shot" , which is a shot with flames literally coming out of the drink , a couple of times recently when I've been to restaurants ad bars. They look both exciting and dangerous to me.( perfect combination for the younger more adventurous ones.)

I've had enough of waking up on Saturday morning feeling like an 18 wheeler is running through my head . I now prefer the sweet buzz I get from a Pinot Noir ,or a blush rosé.

* sigh*
The stages of life.


----------



## heartsbeating

I love Pinot Noir too. 

My husband rarely drinks and can't drink wine. If we're at a restaurant, I'll have a red wine and that's when he might have a White Russian or dry gin martini. I like Guinness as well, so having a pint together is good but it doesn't happen often. We don't tend to drink at home, mainly because my husband doesn't really drink, stems from his parents both being in AA. 

I think he's been hungover once in his life. I've had a few hangovers but they've been fairly far and few between.


----------



## wanttofix

Going in steps to catch up with friends? hmmm... I'll do this from a coffee drinker point of reference.

Liquor? Beer? Wine?

Depends on the direction you are going. Go from the lightest possible to heavy. 

As a coffee drinker, I started with dark chocolate, and continued to slide down until I got as dark as possible with sweet of course, then I started with the most chocolate like coffee drinks as possible. So a frappuccino or coffee like ice cream. Then moved over to flavored coffees like mochas and lattes. Then I removed the flavoring and had plain lattes, then sipped black coffee every once a while, still nasty. Continued with the latte and it got better. Eventually I could drink black coffee and even people around me say it's "too strong." Well sorry, I like my coffee as close to mud now as possible.

Taking this as a reference for liquor. No beers in this domain please. I would do...

Fruity drinks with vodka > less fruity, more spice like drinks, like a Mojito > shot of jagermeister, it burns but tastes like licorice, and really easy for a noob > 

continue with the mojito-like level drinks and try shots between jagermeister and jack. After a few drinks, jack will taste like nilla wafers. Just sayin'. You could continue with shots you want to try out, maybe I could call them baby glasses?> 

Then eventually try liquor on the rocks(ice), lots of ice. It not only waters down the drink, it gives you a taste of the real thing. No Kahlua or anything weird like that in this domain, it's too sweet at this point. My preference is Glenlivet 15 scotch. 18 tastes like ****. 

At this point you know the rest. I would like to make a couple points with drinking liquor with no flavoring. 

1.)noobs should always make it as cold as possible with lots of ice. It makes it easier for you guys to drink it. 

2.)breathing technique.
a.)sip the drink, not chug..., breathe in, do not swallow​b.)hold breath, swallow​c.)breathe out.​
Why do this? If you try drinking it like a beer, it will not be enjoyable. You aren't enjoying the drink at this point. If you try drinking it like a fruity drink, you'll most likely taste and smell rubbing alcohol. Something is weird when you don't have proper air mixture, your taste buds and sense of smell gets all jacked up. 

3.)NEVER order a glass completely full.

I've never seen this done, but I wouldn't be surprised if it has happened. I see it this way...

When you order a glass half full, you get the whole evaporation thing going on in the glass, you can smell it and when you do the technique I advised of earlier you get the whole effect. If it's full, you will probably smell the outside air. When you order or pour half a glass, you also are limiting backwash. I want the most purest taste possible, being able to finish it in 3 to 4 sips allows me to have that :smthumbup:


----------



## Broken at 20

Totally forgot about this thread. 

Usually when I am with my friends, having fun, I am drinking whiskey in some form. Whiskey and coke, straight whiskey after a few of those, or a few shots because why not? 
Go to is Jack Daniels. Old Number 7, or Honey. Mostly old 7. And the occasional bourbon. 

Another friend came up with what he called the Commander Shepard. Glass with ice, 2 shots of vodka, and filled up with kinky liqueur at 17% alcohol. Very girly, I know. 
Also very potent. 
Three of those will put most people on their ass. 

Or if I am upset, and not wanting to remember something, or if I am p-ssed off, I do straight vodka. 

I am not a beer guy. I just can't stomach it. 
At least with harder stuff, I can either shoot it, or chase it. But beer, tastes horrible,and I can't mix it with anything. I just don't get the appeal. 
Taste bad, you have to drink more to feel the effects, just why?


----------



## mr hillbilly

We have a lot of Kentucky bourbon in my house and my favorite creation while probably not an original is delicious. I mix one part bourbon with 1/4 part of vanilla coffee syrup and 2 parts water on the rocks. I absolutely love it.


----------



## snerg

My favorites

Cabo Wabo Anejo - I love that Tequila. Shoot that with a diet coke on the side

My absolute favorite - Cranberry, Heavy fill of nikolai vodka, splash of disaronno, splash of real crappy gin, some crushed ice.

It's manly because you use crappy gin (you can't pay more than $8.00 for a fifth - that right there is hardcore when you justify it) and nikolai vodka (kentucky vodka is pretty rough, makes it even more manly)

Weird mixture - totally acquired taste - you have to use the nikolai vodka and crappy gin or it doesn't work - but it makes weird taste, weird texture that is completely pleasing.

Now for beers - velvet hammer. Mix guinness beer with a very cheap Brut Champaign (can't be more than $6.00 a bottle because the guinness overpowers the Champaign). The mixing will vary on your taste - I preferr 1/2 Champaign and 1/2 guinness.

first sip goes down hard because the taste is so out of sorts. Second sip is better - you discover the texture - which is different - third sip - you will be like "where have you been all my life"


----------

